# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاثنين  24  مايو 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدي الاثنين 24 مايو 2021م



#مجاهد الدوش


مبروووك الانتصار يا صفوووة

#المريخ يجندل الهلال المنهار في عقر الدار بثنائية تيري الغدار.
#لي كلارك : كنا نستحق الفوز علي الهلال بخمسة اهداف علي الاقل.
#سيف تيري : الحظ حرمني من تسجيل الثالث والرابع.
#رئيس المريخ يهنئ اللاعبين والجهاز الفني ويعد بحافز ضخم.
#محمد عبدالرحمن يقذف بشارة قيادة الهلال ويخرج غاضبا.

#مستوي مميز لعمار طيفور.. وتكتيك انجليزي عالي يقضي علي احلام البرتغالي.
#الهلال يعجز عن التسجيل في شباك المريخ لمدة ظ£ظ¦ظ  دقيقة.
#تيري يطبق الاشتراطات الصحية بدقة ويبتعد عن الهدافين.
#القمة الصامتة.... تتبدل الملاعب والنتيجة ثابتة.
#محمد مصطفي اخر تالق... وابوعشرين (غلبو الثبات).
#النظام الكروي الجديد يقتل متعة التنافس الشريف ويفرض حكم القوي علي الضعيف. 
#اتحاد الكرة يعلن اسامة عطا المنان كمتهم هارب. 
#ماني يقود ليفربول لبلوغ دوري الابطال.
#برشلونة يكمل الاتفاق مع ديباي.
#بيراميدز يبلغ المربع الذهبي للكونفيدرالية.
#الاستاذ هيثم صديق يكتب  في من هنا وهناك.... والزريبة تغني لينا.
#د. بابكر مهدي شريف يكتب  في حروف ذهبية.... تيري يا تيري الجديد شنو. 
#المبدع هيثم كابو يكتب  في العتب مرفوع... السحر (الاحمر) وتسقط (مس). 
#د. مزمل ابوالقاسم يكتب  في كبد الحقيقة.. المناضل سيف تيري يرتكب اخطر جريمة (تسعة طويلة) في قلب استاد الهلال.... شكوي خطيرة تنذر بتحويل نقاط القمة الي الهلال.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“بثنائية تيري” .. المريخ يسقط الهلال للمرة الثالثة توالياً.




حسم “المريخ” مباراته المؤجلة من الدورة الأولى من الدوري الممتاز في  نسخته السادسة والعشرين بأقدام مهاجمه “سيف تيري” الذي نجح في تسجيل هدفي  اللقاء خلال الشوط الأول.
“الهلال” حاول تدارك النتيجة خلال الشوط الثاني ولكن لم يفلح في العودة  بالنتيجة على الرغم من التبديلات العديدة التي اجراها مدربه البرتغالي  “ريكاردو” الذي فشل بصورة واضحة في التعامل مع تكتيك مدرب المريخ –  الإنجليزي “لي كلارك” الذي نجح في تعويض غيابات “الأحمر” بصورة مميزة كفلت  لفريقه النقاط الثلاث.
وبهذه النتيجة رفع “المريخ” نقاطه إلى “34” في الروليت العام، بالتساوي  مع “الهلال” مع تفوق الأخير بعدد المباريات، حيث تنتظر الفرقة الحمراء جولة  أخرى مؤجلة من النصف الأول من الموسم أمام “حي الوادي – نيالا”.
يذكر ان “المريخ” بفوزه اليوم يكون قد حقق ثلاث انتصارات متتالية على حساب منافسه “الهلال” في الدوري الممتاز.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغات تيري تقود المريخ للفوز بديربي النيلين
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من اللقاء
واصل المريخ انتصاراته المتتالية على غريمه التقليدي الهلال، بفوزه 2-0 مساء اليوم الأحد في الديربي رقم 49.

والتقى الفريقان على ستاد الجوهرة، مباراة مؤجلة من الأسبوع 11 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

أحرز هدفي المريخ مهاجمه الخطير سيف تيري في الدقيقتين 15 و44.

ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى 34 نقطة متساويا مع الهلال، الذي يتفوق في الصدارة بفارق الأهداف.

وبإمكان المريخ الانفراد بالصدارة حال فوزه في مباراته المؤجلة والأخيرة بالدور الأول أمام حي الوادي بعد غد الثلاثاء.

تهديدات مبكرة

هدد  المريخ مرمى الهلال منذ الدقيقة الأولى، من مخالفة اتكبها دفاع الهلال مع  النيجيري توني إيدجوماريجوي لاعب المريخ، انتهت إلى اللاعب الشاب الجزولي  داخل الصندوق، فسددها عالية بجوار القائم الأيمن.

ورد الهلال في  الدقيقة 8 من مخالفها ارتبكها ظهير المريخ عبد الرحمن كرنقو مع أباذر عبد  المنعم، ونفذها السموأل ميرغني مباشرة، وتصدى لها الحارس أحمد المصطفى.

وفي الدقيقة 24 كاد والي الدين بوجبا أن يتعادل للهلال، فأخطأ المرمى.

وفي  الدقيقة 26 ضاعت فرصة هدف محقق من أباذر عبد المنعم، بعدما توغل داخل  منطقة الجزاء، لكنه سدد كرة ضعيفة على بعد أمتار من المرمى، فأمسكها حارس  المريخ أحمد المصطفى بثقة.



وفي  الدقيقة 27، انتزع سيف تيري كرة من محمد أحمد إرينق، ومررها لزميله توني  إيدجوماريجوي الذي راوغ السموأل، وسدد كرة زاحفة خاطفة مرت بجوار القائم  الأيسر.

وبعدها دخل الهلال أجواء المباراة، وبدأ تنظيم هجماته وتحصل على عدد من الركلات الركنية.

وفي الدقيقة 30 شتت دفاع المريخ كرة رأسية هلالية بأعجوبة إلى ركلة ركنية كانت في طريقها للشباك.

وفي الدقيقة 35 شتت دفاع المريخ كرة أخرى خطيرة، بينما احتج لاعبو الهلال مطالبين بركلة جزاء.

وفي الدقيقة 41 استمات الظهير الأيمن عبد الرحمن كرنقو في تحويل تسديدة بالقدم اليسرى لوالي الدين بوجبا، وأخرجها للركنية.

وأحرز  سيف تيري الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة 44، من كرة انتزعها النيجيري  توني إيدجوماريجوي وخرج بها لمنطقة الظهير الأيمن وتدخل تحت ضغط المدافع  الطيب عبد الرازق، لكنه نجح في عكسها داخل الست ياردات فقابلها سيف تيري  برأسية قوية على الزاوية اليسرى للحارس أبو عشرين.

وأجرى البرتغالي ريكاردو مدرب الهلال تبديله الأول بخروج نصر الدين الشغيل ودخول صانع الألعاب نزار حامد مع بداية الشوط الثاني.



وبعد  الاستراحة بـ 3 دقائق كاد محمد عبد الرحمن، أن يحرز من كرة عالية خلف  المدافعين، ارتبك قلب الدفاع النيجيري إديلي أمامها، فانتزعها محمد عبد  الرحمن وسدد بقدمه اليسرى. 

وفي الدقيقة 51 مرر الخطير إيدجوماريجوي  كرة بين المدافعين لسيف تيري داخل الصندوق، فتخلص تيري من المدافع الطيب  عبد الرازق وسدد بقدمه اليسرى كرة صدها الحارس أبو عشرين ببراعة.

وفي الدقيقة 59 أجرى مدرب الهلال تبديلين بخروج أبو عاقلة وعيد مقدم، ودخول لاعب المحور صلاح عادل والمهاجم وليد الشعلة.

 ثم  أجرى المدير الفني للمريخ عدة تبديلات بخروج كل من السماني الصاوي  والمدافع النيجيري إيدلي والنيجيري إيدجوماريجوي، ودخول كل من بكري المدينة  وقلب الدفاع حمزة داؤود ولاعب المحور التاج يعقوب.

وأكمل التبديلات في الوقت بدل الضائع بخروج الجزولي ودخول عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن.

وفي  الدقائق التالية، كان الهلال الأكثر سيطرة والمريخ الأكثر خطورة بهجماته  المرتدة، التي كاد سيف تيري من إحداها أن يضيف هدفا ثالثا من مسافة قريبة  لكن الحارس أبو عشرين تصدى للكرة.

واحتفل لاعبو المريخ بعد نهاية المباراة بالفوز على الهلال والاقتراب من الصدارة وحملوا بعض المشاعل المضيئة باتجاه مدرجات جماهيرهم.






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يهزم الهلال بهدفين لسيف تيري  في (الجوهرة الزرقاء)

   





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
نجح فريق المريخ في تحقيق انتصار كبير على نده التقليدي الهلال بهدفين  مقابل صفر  في ملعبه وعقر داره بـ (الجوهرة الزرقاء) في المباراة المؤجلة  من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
حيث أنهي فريق المريخ الشوط الأول من بتقدمه بهدفين مقابل صفر عن طريق هدافه سيف تيري.




وشهد  شوط المباراة الأول احتكاكات بين لاعبي الفريقين استدعت حكم المباراة  لإشهار البطاقة الصفراء في وجه لاعب الهلال السمؤال ميرغني.
وخلال الشوط الأول اعتمد المريخ على الهجمات المتردة بعد تسجيله الهدف  الأول فيما كثف الهلال من طلعاته الهجومية دون جدوى ونجح لاعب المريخ سيف  تيري من تسجيل الهدف الثاني في شباك حارس الهلال أبو عشرين قبيل نهاية  الشوط الاول.
وخلال شوط المباراة الثاني سعى الهلال لإدارك التعادل وسيطر على غالبية  مجريات الشوط الثاني دون جدوى وفشل لاعبيه في تسجيل هدف في شباك حارس  المريخ محمد مصطفى.
 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						سيف تيري لـ (باج نيوز).. سوء الطالع حرمني من (السوبر هاترك) في شباك الهلال 

   




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قال مهاجم المريخ سيف تيري في تصريح لـ (باج نيوز) إن  سوء الطالع حرمه من تسجيل (سوبر هاتريك) في شباك الهلال.
وقال تيري (سجلت هدفين وسوء الطالع حرمني من التسجيل في فرصتين). وأضاف  (أهنئ جماهيرنا با الا نتصار لأنهم يستحقون تحقيق الألقاب والانتصارات).



وتابع تيري (لعبنا مباراة كبيرة وكنا الأفضل وأهدرنا عدد اًمن الفرص و هدفنا الفوز بلقب الدوري للمرة الرابعة على التوالي).
وقطع تيري بأن هدف تحقيق الدوري للمرة الرابعة على التوالي هدف لا  تنازل عنه وأكد أنهم يخططون لحصد لقب الدوري الممتاز   وقال (علينا مواصلة  القتال  فالقمة انتهت ونفكر في القادم).



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مدرب المريخ: إنتصار الديربي له طابع خاص و أتيت لمثل هذه المواعيد 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
هنأ مدرب المريخ لي كلارك جماهير الفريق بالفوز على الند التقليدي الهلال.
وقال كلارك في تصريحات صحفية عقب المباراة (حققنا انتصاراً مهماً في مباراة  الديربي والفوز في مثل هذه المباريات له طابع خاص وأتيت  لمثل هذه  المواعيد).
وأوضح كلارك أن المريخ افتقد عدداً من العناصر المهمة والأساسية وقال (لكني امتلك 30 لاعباً أثق فيهم جميعاً).
وأوضح المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك أنهم استطاعوا التعامل مع المباراة بشكل  جيد وقال (أستعدينا بشكل مثالي فلنفرخ اليوم ونبدأ الإستعداد غداً للمباراة  القادمة).



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خدعة لي كلارك تهزم الثقة الزائدة في ديربي النيلين
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من اللقاء
بمجرد  ظهور تشكيل الفريقين قبل ساعة من انطلاقة ديربي النيلين بالدوري السوداني،  مساء اليوم الأحد بالجوهرة الزرقاء، اعتقد كثيرون أن المدير الفني لالمريخ  دفع بتشكيل ضعيف، وأنه سيتكبد خسارة مؤكدة من الهلال، الذي دفع مديره  الفني بتشكيلته الأفضل.

لكن ما حدث هو العكس، فقد خدع لي كلارك،  مدرب الهلال ريكاردو فورموسينيو، بتشكيل خلا من لاعبين كبار أمثال قائد  الفريق أمير كمال، ولاعب المحور المميز ضياء الدين محجوب، والظهير الأيسر  أحمد آدم بيبو، والمهاجم بكري المدينة.

وأكد تشكيل المريخ شجاعة لي كلارك في خوض المباراة بمبدأ المغامرة المحسوبة بدقة، والتي نفذها لاعبوه دون خوف حتى النهاية.

ونجح  لاعبو المريخ في حجب الرؤية على لاعبي الهلال، من خلال تواجدهم المنظم في  جميع مناطق الملعب، وأجبروا الخصم على التمريرات الخاطئة، ليلعب الدفاع  الأحمر مرتاحا.

كما قدم لاعبو المريخ أداء سهلا وغير معقد، مستفيدين  من فوضى الهلال في الوسط، فكسب ثنائي المحور عمار طيفور ووجدي عوض أغلب  الكرات المشتركة.

ظهرت الثقة المبالغ فيها على أداء لاعبي الهلال  خلال المباراة، بسبب تشكيل المريخ الذي ظهر فيه 8 لاعبين يخوضون الديربي  لأول مرة، وتجلى الأمر في التمريرات الخاطئة والقاتلة، كما حدث مع الهدف  الأول لسيف تيري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبو المريخ كانوا رجالا أمام الهلال لي كلارك في حوار ل: معسكر القاهرة سر الفوز بالديربيلهذا السبب رفضت علاج حارس المرمى.. ولن أكشف عن خطة الفوز على الهلال
أمير كمال قائد رائع.. وهناك صعوبة دائما في اختيار التشكيلة


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لي كلارك 
قاد  الإنجليزي لي كلارك المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني، فريقه للفوز على غريمه  التقليدي الهلال في ديربي النيلين رقم 49، بنيجة 2-0، مساء الأحد، في  مباراة مؤجلة من الأسبوع 11 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وأجرى   هذا الحوار مع لي كلارك تحدث فيه عن كواليس إعداده للمباراة المهمة،  والكيفية التي فاز من خلالها فريقه، وكواليس أخرى خاصة بشأن اختيار  التشكيلة التي خلت في غالبيتها من أصحاب الخبرة.

ما هو المنهج الذي خضت به المباراة أمام الهلال؟

كان منهجي هو الفوز بالمباراة فقط، أريد أن أنتصر في كل المواجهات.

ما هي الاستراتيجية التي رسمتها للفوز بديربي النيلين؟

طبقنا  التكتيك المناسب للمباراة، بشكل مثالي، وظهرنا من خلاله بشكل رائع، لكنني  لن أخبرك بالخطة التي رسمتها للمباراة لأنني قد أحتاج استخدامها في  المستقبل.

ما مدى تأثير معسكر القاهرة في فوز المريخ بالديربي؟

اللاعبون  كانوا يستمعون ويتدربون بشكل جيد خلال المعسكر على ما كنا نطلبه منهم،  وواصلنا عملنا بعد العودة للسودان، كانت مباراة رائعة.

هل توقعت الفوز على الهلال؟

توقعت ذلك، ويجب أن أتوقع أن أفوز بأي مباراة. إذا لم أعمل وأتوقع الفوز بأي مباراة فيجب أن أبقى في منزلي.

لماذا منعت طبيب الفريق من الذهاب لعلاج حارس مرمى الفريق بعد إصابته؟

قصدت  من ذلك أن أغير سلوك لاعبي فريقي، إذ تتبقى مباراتان لنا في الدور الأول،  بينما فقدنا الكثير من اللاعبين. هناك 10 لاعبين افتقدنا خدماتهم منذ فترة  طويلة، وأنا كمدرب لا أحب مثل ذلك السلوك، وعلى اللاعبين أن يقلعوا عنه.

لماذا لم تعتمد على لاعبين كبار ودوليين مثل أمير كمال وضياء محجوب في تشكيلة الديربي؟

لدي  مجموعة كبيرة وجيدة من اللاعبين في المريخ. لدينا قائد رائع "أمير كمال"،  وأحترمه بشدة، وتحدثت معه حول المباراة قبل انطلاقتها، وفي النهاية تألق  اللاعبون الذي شاركوا في الديربي، ولا توجد أي مشكلة في مشاركة أي لاعب.  هناك صعوبة في اختيار التشكيلة في المريخ دائما، في ظل جودة غالبية  اللاعبين.

هل كانت تغييراتك في الشوط الثاني بهدف معين؟

التبديلات كانت بسبب الإصابات والتعب. اللاعبون قدموا كل شيء، ويظهر حجم المجهود البدني دائما بين الدقائق 60 و80.

من هو رجل المباراة من لاعبي المريخ، برأيك؟

كل لاعبي المريخ كانوا رجالا للمباراة، ولا أفضل أحدهم على آخر. كلهم كانوا رائعين.

ما رأيك في تجربة الدفع بلاعبين شباب في المباريات التنافسية؟

هي فكرة جيدة من قبل اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، وتستحق التقدير.

كيف ستتعامل مع مباراة فريق حي الوادي المؤجلة يوم الثلاثاء المقبل؟

نريد الفوز بها لأننا نتطلع لصدارة جدول الترتيب.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش يهنئ لاعبي المريخ بعد موقعة الهلال
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
هنأ  أحمد التش، صانع ألعاب المريخ، زملاءه بالفوز على الهلال (2-0)، في مباراة  ديربي النيلين مساء الأحد، ضمن الجولة 11 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني  الممتاز.



وقال لاعب وسط المريخ، وجدي عوض، في تصريح ل:  "أحمد اتصل باللاعبين من مقر إقامته في العاصمة القطرية، حيث بدأ رحلة  التأهيل بعد شفائه من الإصابة التي تعرض لها منذ عدة أشهر أمام فريق أوتوهو  الكونجولي".

وتفاعل لاعبو المريخ مع اتصالات التش، وهم في طريقهم من ملعب المباراة إلى مقر إقامتهم بحي أركويت شمال العاصمة الخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ : إنتصار الديربي له طابع خاص 



وافتقدت عدداً من العناصر لكن معى 30 لاعباً أثق فيهم جميعاً
Hisham Abdalsamad 

هنأ مدرب المريخ الانجليزى لي كلارك جماهير الفريق بالفوز على الند التقليدي الهلال وقال كلارك في تصريحات صحفية عقب المباراة : (حققنا انتصاراً مهماً في مباراة الديربي والفوز في مثل هذه المباريات له طابع خاص وأتيت لمثل هذه المواعيد).

وأضاف أن المريخ افتقد عدداً من العناصر المهمة والأساسية وقال : (لكني امتلك 30 لاعباً أثق فيهم جميعاً).

وقال استطعنا التعامل مع المباراة بشكل جيد وقد أستعدينا بشكل مثالي فلنفرح اليوم ونبدأ الإستعداد غداً للمباراة القادمة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيف تيري : سوء الطالع حرمني من (السوبر هاترك) في شباك الهلال



Hisham Abdalsamad 

قال مهاجم المريخ سيف تيري إن  سوء الطالع حرمه من تسجيل (سوبر هاتريك) في شباك الهلال.

وقال تيري : (سجلت هدفين وسوء الطالع حرمني من التسجيل في فرصتين). 

وأضاف : (أهنئ جماهيرنا با الا نتصار لأنهم يستحقون تحقيق الألقاب والانتصارات).

وتابع تيري : (لعبنا مباراة كبيرة وكنا الأفضل وأهدرنا عدد اًمن الفرص و هدفنا الفوز بلقب الدوري للمرة الرابعة على التوالي).

وقطع تيري بأن هدف تحقيق الدوري للمرة الرابعة على التوالي هدف لا تنازل عنه وأكد أنهم يخططون لحصد لقب الدوري الممتاز وقال : (علينا مواصلة القتال  فالقمة انتهت ونفكر في القادم).









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â™½ الديربي الامدرماني يلبس اللون الأحمر بعد أن حقق فيه المريخ فوزا مستحقا علي الهلال بهدفين نظيفين بملعب الهلال في مباراة مؤجلة من الدورة الأولي لبطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز وكان عريس الليلة المهاجم الدولي السوداني سيف تيري الذي سجل هدفي المباراة في الشوط الاول في الدقيقتين (15 و 44) .

هذا الفوز رفع رصيد المريخ الي 34 نقطة متساويا مع الهلال في الصدارة مع العلم بأن للمريخ مباراة مؤجلة أمام حي الوادي نيالا ستلعب بعد غدا الثلاثاء .

 مبروووك عشاق الأحمر الوهاج هذا الفوز المستحق علي الغريم التقليدي الهلال





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجهة نظر فنية 

نادر الداني 
ما احلاك يا لي كلارك 

حقق المريخ فوزاً مستحقا وسهلا على فريق الهلال بهدفين دون مقابل احرزهما سيف تيري في شوط اللعب الأول بعد أن قدم المريخ واحدة من اجمل المباريات التكتيكية حيث شاهدنا كيف لعب المريخ مباراة في غاية الانضباط التكتيكي لأننا صراحة لم نتعود أن نشاهد فريقا سودانيا يلتزم بأداء ادوار مرسومة من المدرب في ملعب المباراة طيلة الشوطين لكن المريخ اليوم كسر هذا المفهوم تماما وسطر لاعبوه مفهوما جديدا نأمل أن يسود ويتعود عليه اللاعبون في مقبل المباريات .
اللاعب السوداني بطبعه مزاجي اللعب ويعتمد على مهاراته العالية في التجاوب مع الجماهير وممارسة عادة المراوغة واللعب المظهري بالإضافة الى عدم الاهتمام بكلام المدرب وركنه في قاعة المحاضرات بيد ان المريخ اليوم كان مختلفاً تماما فلقد قدم لاعبوه محاضرة كروية دسمة في كيفية تطبيق الرسم الهندسي التكتيكي على ارضية الملعب وذلك من خلال الادوار والمهام التي كانت مؤكلة لكل لاعب فنفذوها بدقة متناهية وتركوا للاعبي الهلال مسالة تمرير الكرات الارضية في الاماكن الواضحة (غير المظلمة) بينما سعى لاعبو المريخ لينفذوا كل ما دار في ذهن مدربهم بالالتزام التام بالتعليمات فالمريخ عندما يستلم لاعبوه الكرة يلعبونها من لمسة واحدة وبسرعة معتمدين على التقدم في المساحات الخالية وتشكيل الخطورة على مرمى الهلال من نقلات بسيطة اعتمدت على اللعب السريع المبني على المباغتة مع استغلال سرعات توني وتيري في المقدمة الهجومية ساعدهم على ذلك الانضباط التكتيكي في وسط الملعب حيث اجاد كل من عمار طيفور هذا اللاعب الذي برهن على مقدرته الفائقة في خط الوسط من خلال اللمسات التي ظل يقدمها بعدم تعقيد الكرة او الدوران بها أو تعطيلها فكان أن اعتمد على اللعب السريع الممرحل المبني على التمرير السريعة للزميل وفتح الخانة في المنطقة الخالية ليستغل المريخ عملية السرعة في انتقال الهجمة وتشكل طلعاته خطورة كبيرة على مرمى الهلال من المتحرك تيري والخطير توني فيما تحرك الجزولي في شوط اللعب الاول بصورة جيدة ايضا ورغم ان الهلال كان مستحوذاً على الكرة إلا انه كان استحواذا غير مؤثر بالبطء الذي لازم لاعبيه وجعلهم يمررون الكرات فيما بينهم في الثلث الاخير لملعب الهلال فيما التزم لاعبو المريخ بالنواحي الدفاعية وتأمين المرمى بصورة تكتيكية كانت واضحة للعيان بانها تعليمات يجب ان يلتزم بها الجميع ونفذها اللاعبون بدقة متناهية حيث اعتمد المريخ على الهجوم وقت عملية استلام الكرة والتوغل بها بسرعة نحو مرمى الهلال ساعده ضعف خط دفاع الهلال وعدم التفاهم بين لاعبيه ليستغل سيف تيري ذلك ويحرز الهدف الاول من كرة اخطأ فيها مدافع الهلال الطيب عبد الرازق والذي ارجع الكرة قصيرة لحارسه ابوعشرين ليخطفها سيف تيري ويتقدم بها ويواجه ابوعشرين ويلعبها لترتد من ابوعشرين ويجدها تيري بالمتابعة ويسكنها الشباك هدف اول للمريخ في الدقيقة 14 من عمر الشوط الاول .
هذا الهدف كشف ضعف خط دفاع الهلال وعدم تفاهمه مع الحارس كما كشف ايضا مقدرات القناص تيري واصراره على بذل مجهود مقدر من اجل احراز الهدف والظهور في مثل هذه المباريات بقوة مما مكنه من الوصول الى هدفه .
الجميل ان تيري لم يتوقف وظل يناوش دفاع الهلال في عدة طلعات وقد سببت تحركات تيري والنيجيري توني صداعاً دائما لدفاع الهلال حيث اهدر اللاعبان فرصا بالجملة كانت كفيلة بهزيمة الهلال هزيمة تاريخية تسير بذكرها الركبان .
رغم ذلك لم تتوقف محاولات الهلال في تعديل النتيجة لكن المدافع ايدلي وقف صداً منيعاً وتكسرت هجمات الهلال عنده فلقد برهن هذا المدافع على قوته وصلابته وهدوءه المعهود بانه مكسب للمريخ  سيجني ثماره في قادم المباريات وفي المباريات الافريقية القادمة في الموسم القادم ان شاء الله .
بذل طيفور ووجدي والسماني مجهودا مقدرا في الرجوع مع الدفاع ومساندته من اجل تخفيف الضغط على الدفاع وبالفعل نجح المريخ في ذلك التكتيك بطريقة مذهلة حيث امتاز لاعبوه بالهدوء وعدم الاحتكاك مع لاعبي الهلال بقدر الامكان ومحاولة افتكاك الكرة وتحويلها بسرعة الى هجوم مرتد لينجح تيري للمرة الثانية في تحويل عكسية النيجيري توني الى هدف برأسية رائعة في المرمى بعد ان بذل النيجيري توني مجهودا كبيرا بالتوغل في الجهة اليمنى لدفاع الهلال وعكس الكرة بالمقاس للمتقدم والقناص الحاضر في المكان المناسب سيف تيري فيضعها رأسية في شباك ابوعشرين هدف ثاني اعطى الامان والاطمئنان للاعبي المريخ وجعلهم يلعبون بهدوء اكثر مما كانوا عليه .

لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدفين دون رد للمريخ ، وفي الشوط الثاني تواصل الاداء بذات الوتيرة مع تكثيف الهلال للهجمات عن طريق الاطراف ومحاولته لضرب دفاع المريخ بهذه الكرات الجانبية لكن دفاع المريخ تصدى لها باستبسال وقوة ليحول معظم الهجمات الى ضربات ركنية لم يستفد منها الهلال فيما ظلت هجمات المريخ المرتدة هي الاكثر خطورة على مرمى ابوعشرين خاصة من جانب تيري وتوني .

اجرى المريخ تعديلات بخروج السماني وايدلي المصاب وكذلك خروج الجزولي ودخول كل من بكري المدينة وحمزة داؤود وضياء الدين .
تعديلات الانجليزي لي كلارك ساهمت كثيرا في تقوية صلابة المريخ وعدم السماح للاعبي الهلال بتقليص الفارق وعدم اتاحة الفرصة له لتعديل النتيجة وكانت قراءة المدرب سليمة تماما في التعديلات التي اجراها لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ وتفوقه على الهلال بهدفي تيري دون رد.

نقاط من المباراة:
المدرب الانجليزي لي كلارك كان موفقا للحد البعيد وقدم درس لجميع اللاعبين السودانيين واثبت لهم بأن كرة القدم رسم تكتيكي وثبات في ارضية الميدان ولابد ان تدرس اولا ثم يتم التطبيق بصورة جادة وصارمة في الملعب لذلك يتحقق النجاح .

اوضحت هذه المباراة بأن المريخ اقوى من الهلال في كل الخطوط ولا خوف على هذا الفريق في المستقبل البعيد كما برهنت المباراة على ضعف فريق الهلال في كل الخطوط فمحمد عبدالرحمن ظل مراقبا طيلة شوطي المباراة ولم تسنح له سوى فرصة واحدة لعبها ضعيفة في يد الحارس محمد المصطفى فيما قدم تمريرة محسنة لزميله محمد مقدم ليلعبها الاخير ضعيفة في المرمى وكان من الواضح ان لي كلارك مدرب المريخ لم يهمل محمد عبد الرحمن وعمل على مراقبته بدقة من جانب كرنقو وايدلي وصلاح نمر والذين قدموا مباراة كبيرة في الدفاع تميزت بالتعامل بجدية مطلقة دون أي استهتار امام المرمى .

تيم الهلال ضعيف جدا هذه حقيقة يجب ان يعرفها اعلام الهلال الذي نفخ في الفريق وجعله منه بطل من ورق وتلك الحقيقة لن يعيها الهلالاب ابدا طالما كانوا غير معترفين بانهم الحلقة الاضعف وبالتالي لن يتعلموا من اخطائهم مهما طال الزمن او قصر لذلك سيظل الهلال صفر دولي كبير مع احترامنا له كفريق قمة في السودان .

الحكم قسى كثيرا على لاعبي المريخ في عدة حالات ولا داع للحديث عنها ، ونكتفي بأن نقول بان الانتصارات المريخية استمرت على الهلال ويبدو انها سوف تستمر الى وقت طويل طالما كان لاعبو الهلال لا يحترمون كرة القدم ولا يعطونها حقها من الاحترام داخل ارضية الملعب فلقد كادت المباراة ان (تبوظ) في اكثر من مرة لولا تدخل الاجاويد وتطييب الخواطر وعلى لاعبي الهلال ان يعرفوا ان كرة القدم نصر وهزيمة وهذا حالها منذ الازل .

رغم فقدان المريخ لاهم لاعبيه وهم رمضان عجب (بنبان) ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس بالإضافة الى الصيني فان المريخ قدم مباراة كبيرة ورائعة وفاز بالهدفين دون مقابل فكيف بالله عليكم ان كانت ظروف المريخ افضل من ذلك خاصة الظروف الادارية التي يعرفها القاصي والداني وتحت كل ذلك حقق المريخ المراد ووصل الى هدفه المنشود هذا هو المريخ الذي نعرفه ونفخر به.

لي كلاك قرأ الهلال جيدا فلقد ترك له فرصة امتلاك الكرة واللعب بها في منطقته فقط مع التشدد في الرقابة اللصيقة عند الدخول لمنطقة المريخ ومن ثم بناء الهجمات بسرعة عالية الى الوسط ثم الى الهجوم ومن الاطراف عن طريق طيفور والسماني وتوني وتيري فيما لعب الشبل طبنجة دورا مميزا في الدفاع وقاتل بشراسة ساعده السماني وتوني بالنزول الى منطقته وصراحة كان معظم لاعبي المريخ يؤدون بمسؤولية وروح جماعية عالية مع الثبات الانفعالي عند التنفيذ والانضباط كذلك في تمرير الكرات المفيدة الى الامام وهذا ما جعل مرمى الهلال معرضا لخطورة كبيرة طيلة شوطي المباراة رغم عدم امتلاك المريخ للكرة بصورة افضل من الهلال .

مبارك لعشاق الاحمر الوهاج هذا الانتصار ونمنى النفس بأن يتطور الفريق تحت قيادة هذا المدرب الذي من الواضح انه اشتغل شغل جميل جدا في معسكر القاهرة وبنى فريق سوف يكون له شأن عظيم في خارطة الكرة الافريقية في القريب العاجل ان استمر بذات الطريقة .
ودمتم بود




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• يوفنتوس يقبل هدية فيرونا ويحجز مقعده بدوري الأبطال
• ميلان يعود لدوري أبطال أوروبا من بوابة أتالانتا
• ماني يقود ليفربول لبلوغ دوري الأبطال بفوز على كريستال
• تشيلسي يسقط أمام أستون فيلا ويتأهل لدوري الأبطال
• توتنهام يسقط ليستر ويمنح تشيلسي مقعدا في الأبطال
• وست هام يضرب ساوثهامبتون بثلاثية ويتأهل للدوري الأوروبي
• الهلال يتوج بالدوري السعودي للمرة 17 في تاريخه
• الشباب يمطر شباك الفيصلي بخماسية في الدوري السعودي
• القطن الكاميروني يضرب موعدًا إفريقيًا مع شبيبة القبائل
• براجا يتوج بكأس البرتغال في نهائي الكروت الحمراء
• التعادل يحسم مواجهة غرناطة وخيتافي بالليجا
• مبابي يحتفظ بجائزة أفضل لاعب في الدوري الفرنسي
• الخليفي بثقة: مبابي سيبقى في باريس سان جيرمان
• رئيس نابولي الايطالي يعلن رحيل المدرب جاتوزو
• التعادل يحسم مواجهة البحرين وأوكرانيا وديا
• جوارديولا: تشيلسي أنعشنا.. والتأهل لنهائي الأبطال لا يكفي
• هاري كين يهزم صلاح في سباق هداف البريميرليج
• مدرب ليل: التفوق على سان جيرمان مذهل
• بيرلو: أرى نفسي في يوفنتوس لسنوات عديدة
• مبابي عن مستقبله: أنا واضح للغاية مع إدارة باريس
• أجويرو: ما فعلته مع السيتي شرف كبير.. ولا أعلم وجهتي
• توخيل: كنا محظوظين بالهروب اليوم.. وسنواجه السيتي بثقة كاملة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_المصري  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* الإسماعيلي (-- : --) مصر المقاصة 19:00  ON Sport  الذهاب 3-0


* الزمالك (-- : --) المصري البورسعيدي 21:00  ON Sport  الذهاب 3-0





..................................................

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  مباراة مؤجلة


* الهــلال (0 : 2) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (34) المريخ (34) أهلي مروي (24) الخرطوم (24) الامل (22)

..................................................

❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الأفريقية  ربع النهائي


* إنييمبا - نيجيريا (1 : 1) بيراميدز - مصر
* جراف - السينغال (2 : 1) كوتون - الكاميرون
* الرجاء - المغرب (4 : 0) اورلاندو - جنوب إفريقيا
* شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر (1 : 1) الصفاقسي - تونس
#ملحوظة : بيراميدز والرجاء وشبيبة القبائل وكوتون يتأهلوا إلى دور  نصف النهائي

..................................................

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  الأسبوع 38


* آرسنال (2 : 0) برايتون
* أستون فيلا (2 : 1) تشيلسي
* ليدز يونايتد (3 : 1) وست بروميتش
* ليستر سيتي (2 : 4) توتنهام
* ليفربول (2 : 0) كريستال بالاس
* مانشستر سيتي (5 : 0) إيفرتون
* وست هام (3 : 0) ساوثهامتون
* شيفيلد يونايتد (1 : 0) بيرنلي
* فولهام (0 : 2) نيوكاسل يونايتد
* وولفرهامبتون (1 : 2) مانشستر يونايتد
#ترتيب_الدوري_الانجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (86) مانشستر يونايتد (74) ليفربول (69) تشيلسي (67) ليستر سيتي (66) 

..................................................

❖ #الدوري_الإسبانـي  الأسبوع 38


* غرناطة (0 : 0) خيتافي
* إشبيلية (1 : 0 ديبورتيفو ألافيس
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإسباني : أتلتيكو (86) ريال مدريد (84) برشلونة (79) إشبيلية (77) سوسييداد (62)

..................................................

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالـي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 38


* انتر ميلان (5 : 1) أودينيزي
* بولونيا (1 : 4) يوفنتوس
* أتلانتا (0 : 2) ميلان
* نابولي (1 : 1) هيلاس فيرونا
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإيطالي : انتر ميلان (91) ميلان (79) أتلانتا (78) يوفنتوس (78) نابولي (77) 


..................................................


❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 38


* أنجيه (1 : 2) ليل
* ستاد بريست (0 : 2) باريس سان جيرمان
* لانس (0 : 0) موناكو
#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليل (83) سان جيرمان (82) موناكو (78) ليون (76) مارسيليا (60) 

..................................................



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*‏النجم الجزائري رياض محرز يحمل علم فلسطين أثناء الاحتفالات بلقب البريميرليغ 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ: نهنئ جمهورنا والجهاز الفني واللاعبين ونعد نجومنا بتقديم حافز كبير



ونتمنى أن توحد إنتصارات فريقنا الأمة المريخية

قدم رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال تهانيه لجمهور المريخ والجهاز الفني واللاعبين بعد الفوز على الهلال بهدفين دون مقابل في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقان مساء اليوم الأحد بملعب إستاد الهلال، ووعد رئيس النادي اللاعبين بتقديم حافز كبير بعد الفوز وختم رئيس النادي حديثه متمنياً ان يلتف جميع أبناء المريخ خلف الفريق وان توحد إنتصارات الفرقة الحمراء أمة المريخ.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تيري الصعب 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من احتفال لاعبي المريخ في المدرجات امس



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**العتب مرفوع/ هيثم كابو* 






 *السِّحر (الأحمر) وتسقط (مس) !* 


* كُثر أولئك الذين ساهموا بفاعلية في إنتصار الزعيم أمس، وحتماً أن رجل القمة سيف تيري لم يكن أولهم، فقد سبقه نائب رئيس لجنة تطبيع نادي الهلال الطاهر يونس، ومدافع الفريق الأزرق الطيب عبد الرازق، ويجب على الصفوة شكرهما، فمن لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله .
* ولج شباك الهلال هدف مبكر قبل ميقات المباراة بساعات طويلة عندما كتب الطاهر يونس على صفحته بالفيس بوك بالنص ما يلي:
 (درهم توفيق ولا قنطار شطارة ،، هذا ماينقصنا اليوم بعد إعداد نموذجي في معسكر القاهرة الذي كان مثالياً في كل شيء ..نتمني التوفيق أمام خصم شعاره أن يكسب بغض النظر عن الوسيلة .. ولكن هيهات فكل الطرق مغلقة).
* لو كنت مكان رئيس لجنة التطبيع الهلالية هشام السوباط لأمرت بإجراء تحقيق عاجل مع الطاهر يونس الذي خدع الجماهير الزرقاء عندما قال أن "كل الطرق مغلقة"، بينما طريق الطيب عبد الرازق مفتوحاً على مصراعيه.
* لو كان هناك شارع واحد بولاية الخرطوم في حاجة عاجلة للتتريس فهو شارع الطيب عبد الرازق.!
* لن نقول أن (الطيب) كان أسما على مسمى، فما قدمه مدافع الهلال (الصلد) تجاوز الطيبة بمراحل، والحصيلة فوز مستحق وسخرية لاذعة من كل ما ردده الطاهر يونس عن (خصم شعاره أن يكسب بغض النظر عن الوسيلة).
* دعك من (غض نظر) الطاهر يونس، فالرجل أثبت أن له (بعد نظر)، فوسيلة المريخ في الفوز أمس لم تكن مشروعة حقاً لأنها جاءت بأقدام لاعبي الهلال أنفسهم .
* يبدو أن الوصايفة أعدوا أنفسهم بالقاهرة لقطع الطرق أمام الخصوم بالسعي لهزيمة فريقهم بأقدام لاعبيهم ..!
* ما كتبه الطاهر يونس أدخل الرعب في أفئدة لاعبيه مبكرا، ليقدم للمريخ خدمة معنوية ليس لها مثيل، بينما أدخل تيري الطيب عبد الرازق ورفاقه (في فتيل) ..!
* استبسل حكم المباراة بضراوة في الدفاع عن الهلال أكثر من لاعبيه، ولو كان التقييم عادلاً، فإن حكم اللقاء هو من يستحق فعلاً ارتداء الفانلة الزرقاء..!
* أراد الطاهر يونس القول أن المريخ استعد للهلال بالسحر والشعوذة، والوسائل غير المشروعة، ناسيا أن فريقه المتهالك لا يستحق أن يهدر فيه (ساحر نصف ماهر) زمنه الغالي، فالدفاع شارع وطرق الوصول للشباك مرصوفة و(سيبكم من التبريرات السمجة، والحيل المكشوفة) ..!
* مهما كانت قدرات الساحر الذي يسعى لهزيمة الوصايفة، فإنه لن يفعل ربع ما فعله المدافع (الصلد) الطيب عبد الرازق ..!
* (الصلد) العالي ..!
* عندما سجل الهلال الطيب عبد الرازق قدمته الصحافة الزرقاء بأنه لاعب (صخرة) ومع أول إختبار حقيقي تأكد للجميع أنه (أكبر ثغرة) ..!
* قلنا من قبل مرارا أنه مخطٸ من یظن أن مشکلة الهلال في (الصفر)، ومصیب ذاك الذي یدرك أن الإشکالیة الکبری تکمن في (السحر) ..!
* الذين انتقدوا حديث نائب رئيس لجنة التطبيع الطاهر يونس من الأهلة لهم ألف حق، فما قاله لا يصدر من قيادي رفيع ورجل (مسحور) ..!
* بالمناسبة : هذه ليست المرة الأولى التي نقرأ فيها حديثاً كهذا فعندما ولجت شباك الصفرنجية خمسة أهداف مازيمبية حدثونا عن السحر و(رش الملعب؛ وقون موبوتو الخامس الما شافو المعز محجوب إلا بعد دخول الكرة للشبكة.. وكان تعليقنا وقتها مختصراً : الخامس الما شافو معز خلوهو الأربعة أقوان الشافها عمل فيها شنو)..؟ 
* وبعد خروج إفريقي آخر قبل عدة أعوام ذكرت الناطقة فاطمة الصادق - أعادها الله للسيطرة الزرقاء سالمة-  حديثاً مشابهاً وقالت أن (الهلال مسحور)؛ ونحن نتفق معهم جميعاً في كل (تفاصيل السحر) التي ذهبوا إليها فکل من یتابع أداء لاعبي الوصایفة یری (أشباح) یتحرکون في الملعب ..!
* نحمد الله کثیراً أن الوصایفة عرفوا أخیراً سر الانتکاسة التی ظلت مرافقة لهم طیلة مشوارهم (الصفري)؛ فالمدربين الذين تتم إقالتهم واحداً تلو الآخر غیر مسٶولين عن ضعف الأداء والظهور الباهت و(ركوب التونسية)؛ فالفریق (مسحور وعيون المنافسين قوية) ..!
* (مسحورین) من الخیر: قصة السحر دي بدل تفكروا تفكوها كيف، فكوا السيرة دي وأمسكوا سيف ..! 
*  فشل مدرب الوصايفة ريكاردو مانويل في وضع حد للسحر في الشوط الأول الذي أستقبلت فيه شباك فريقه هدفين؛ وتضاعفت خيبته في الجزء الثاني من المباراة عندما فشل في وضع بصمة واضحة في شوط (المشعوذین) ..!
* كان على ريكاردو في الشوط الثاني مصالحة الجمهور بسحر برتغالي عبر تکثیف الهجوم وإطلاق البخور لخلخلة صفوف الزعيم و(إبطال المفعول) ..!
* نقطة (سحر) جدید ..!
* مشکلة الوصایفة تکمن في الدفاع المهزوز؛ وضعف النص؛ وزیادة (المس) ..!
* السحر لا يزال يسري، وتسقط (مس) ..!!
* إذا أستمر مفعول (السحر) في الجسد الهلالي لا بد للوصایفة من شطب وليد الشعلة والتفكير مرة أخرى في إعادة التعاقد مع (شیخ) موکورو ..!
* عطفاً على مناحة الطاهر يونس، فإن الهلال في حاجة ماسة لشيخ واصل يعرف طريقه للشباك و(البخرات) حتى يخفف الضغط على اللاعبين، أو يسعى للتعاقد مع فوزي المرضي مدربا لدعم الفريق بأفضل وأميز (الأناطين) ..! 
* مشکلة الهلال لا تحل بسعي الإدارة لتبرير الهزيمة المستحقة أمام المريخ؛ ولکن الحل یکمن في البحث عن (شیخ) ..!
* الوصايفة محتاجين شيخ واصل و(تعال أناقشك)؛ و(تباً لك ولأمثالك)؛ و(قوم يا عاطل) ..! 
* مشکلة الوصایفة الأساسية في ضعف المحترفین وابتعادهم عن (شیخ اللمین) ..!
* لو کان (شیخ اللمین) متواصلاً مع (الصفرنجية) مثلما كان يحدث في الأعوام السابقة؛ لما أشتکی الوصایفة من (السحر) وحمّلوه مسٶولیة الانكسارات والهزائم والانتكاسات ..!
* شيخ الأمين ما بقصِّر مع الوصایفة بس لازم یساعدوه بمحترفين من الوزن الثقيل ومدافعين شرسين ولعيبة نُص مهرة ومهاجمين بحرزوا من أنصاف الفرص .. و(بعد کدا محايتو بيبسي وتشكيلتو ميكسي) ..!
* و(سحرني) وسباني (تيري) الأسمراني ..!
* نزیدکم من (السحر) بیت : حل مشکلة الهلال في التعاقد مع (بله الغائب) ..!
* بلغة السحرة : المشکلة في غیاب الخبرة وناس (إبرا کادبرا) .!
* أتوقع أن یضم الوصایفة (خبیر حجامة) للجهاز الفني حتى یتمکن من علاج السحر الذي تمکن من الفریق بصورة فعلية؛ وتسبب في هزيمتهم بثنائية..!
* من طلب هزیمة المدعوم (سحر) اللیالي؛ ومن طلب (النصر) من غیر کدٍ أضاع (الصفر) في ( ضرب الهلال) ..!
      *نقوش متفرقة* 
* (ست الودع ارمي الودع لي كشكشي.. وشوفيهو لي كان فيهو شئ.. وقوليهو لي ما تختشي) ..!
* السيف في غمده لا تخشى بواتره وسيف (تيري) في (الهدفين) بتار !
* عزيزي الكوتش محمد موسى: لم تقل فدائية عن أبناء الزعيم في الملعب، وكنت مقاتلا بالحجة، ومدججا بالمنطق، ومحللا للوقائع بالإحصائيات، وباحثا عن المشاهد التي يرفض المخرج إعادتها لتعزيز رؤيتك، فشكرا نبيلا العزيز هندسة!
* يا مزمل : جماعة محمد عبد الماجد قالوا سحر، ناسين أننا (شياطين حمر)!
* هسه يا الطاهر: کورة الطيب عبد الرازق دي دایرا لیها ساحر ؟
* كترّوا البخور وحصنّوا كبسور ..!
* والمطار بي وين المطار بجاي، و(الصفر) بي وين (السحر) بهناك ..!
* یا زول انا قلبي حباك .. أموت انا مالي بنساك .. یا (ساحر) النظرات یا مدهش (البخرات) .. أشعلت لي ناري وحرقت (أصفاري) ..!
* الغریب حقاً أن الوصایفة الذین یشتکون الآن من (السحر المزعوم) عندما يتعاقدون مع اي محترف يصفونه في صحفهم الزرقاء بأنه لاعب (ساحر) ..!
* مٶسف أن تکون مشکلة (أبناء البابا) مع (أولاد ماما) ..!
* وإنقلب (الصفر) علی الساحر ..!
* إتسحري ..!
       *نقش أخیر* 
* قوم یا (ساحر) خلي النوم ..
 ضرب متوقع لتیم (مدعوم) ..!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة



اميـر عـــوض

               شبح المتوالية

الحي الله و الكاتل الله..
في عز مشاكلنا و أزماتنا بقينا نضرب الهلال زي الماف حاجة..
أسهل مباراة لينا في الدوري بقت قدام الزبون..
معسكرين واللا ما معسكرين.. النتيجة واحدة..
بمدرب واللا بمساعد ياي.. المهرسة شغالة..
برئيس أو بدون.. التلطيش مدور..
بمجلس أو بمجموعة متسلبطين.. فالهلال مسكين مهروس موجوع..
ده شنو البتعملوا فيه ده يا مريخاب؟
ياخ الهلالاب ديل جاهم بهق بكترة الكفوف الاخدوها منكم..
أربعة سنة شغالين فيهم طاخ طراخ لما زلطتو جضومهم..
سمعنا بالمتواليات التمانية.. لكن قصة انه الهلال اربع سنة قاعد في السهلة دي ما درسونا ليها..
ده شغل بره مقرر السيادة الحمراء المُطلقة علي القمة..
الشغل ده دخل في باب الحقرة عدييييل..
بقيتو حقارين يا مريخاب!
لا بتراعوا جيرة لا بتعرفوا للعُشرة!!
حرام عليكم ياخ..
الناس ديل فاض بيهم عديل..
عيونهم رموشها اتسلخوا من كترة البكاء و الجعير..
ياخ الطاهر يونس قبيل عمل ليه تغريدة تحنن الكافر..
الطاهر (قمصان) قال ينقصنا درهم توفيق!!
توفيق ده منو؟
مشكلتو شنو مع الطاهر الزول ده؟
بالله يا توفيق درهم واحد ما عايز تديه الطاهر؟!
ياخ الزول ناقصو درهم يتم بيه شغل تقوم تغنج بالراجل؟!
عرفنا عصمت غنج بالشعار..
توفيق كمان غانج بالدرهم؟!
بالله البعرف توفيق ده يقول ليه الكلام ده عيب..
الطاهر (صور و قمصان مزكرشة) ما هو الزول البحموهو درهم!!
بالغت لكن معاه يا تيفا..
خليت الزول يهضرب براه..
قال عملنا معسكر مثالي..
15 يوم كمان بتعمل ليها معسكر مثالي؟!
الطاهر ده جديد في الكورة واللا شنو؟
حليل زمن الفرحان..
اشتهينا بياناته مع التلطيشات دي..
لكن الحمدلله ربنا عوضنا بتغريدات الطاهر..
الطاهر قال نتمني (التوفيق) امام فريق شعاره ان يكسب بغض النظر عن الوسيلة..
يطرشني لو سمعت بالوسيلة ده كمان!!
الزول ده بعرف الناس ديل من وين؟
مرة توفيق و تاني وسيلة!!
ديل لعيبة واللا حكام؟
يعني ده حنكك يا الطاهر قدام جمهور الهلال قبل الهزيمة؟
هل نعتبر انو دي كانت الموسيقي التصويرية لفليم (ترترني و انت قاطع الزلط)؟
الطاهر ذكرني قصة ابريق الفكي..
قاليك الفكي جالد رمضان..
خاتي ليهو كركدي في الابريق كل مرة مرة يشيل ليه جغمة جغمتين..
الحيران متخيلين الابريق ده الشيخ عازم في مويته و ماليها بركة..
واحد فيهم غفل الشيخ و ختف الابريق عايز يتبرك بمويته..
الشيخ سكاه لما فترّ ما لحقه..
كورك فيه (ان شاء الله المويه الفيهو تتقلب ليك كركدي يا النجس)!
فهلللل تعتقد يا الطاهر ان مثل هذه المكنات ستقسم مع الموج الازرغ؟!
هلللل تظن بأنهم سيتركونك و شأنك بعد أن ورم تيري جضومهم بالكفيت؟
والله بقيت تحنن..
ياخ انا لما قريت التغريدة دي بالنهار ضحكت ضحك لما دموعي نزلن شوووو..
الطاهر ختم التغريدة بقوله (هيهات فكل الطرق مغلقة)!!
عليكم الله ماف زول يضحك..
بطلوا البتعملوا فيه ده..
نحن وسط البكاء و في نص الصيوان..
الطاهر قال أغلق الطرق!!
اتلطش اتنين و هو مُغلِق الطرق..
اخد كفين زي السم و هو كاتب (هيهات) قدر الليلة و باكر!!
ما قادر خيالي يدخل في المنطقة الرمادية دي..
تخيلوا انتو لو الطاهر ما عامل (هيهات) و ما مُغلق الطرق كان حصل شنو؟
ياخ ده شغل نفسيات عديل..
الهلالاب ديل اتدمروا نفسياً..
أربع سنين ما هينة برضو..
من 2018 الناس دي جوة المعصرة..
آخر فوز ليهم بشة كان لاعب.. و بشة كان رئيس!!
الأول اعتزل و اتحول لمُحلل.. و التاني اتخلع و سكن كوبر و الهلال في حاله!
اديناهم جمال سالم و لطشناهم..
و سلمناهم الغربال و ابو عشرين و كأنك يا ابو زيد ما غزيت..
بملوص الاول و ملوص التاني الطريق اتجاه واحد..
سيطرة حمراء فقط..
متوالية حمراء ضخمة في الطريق..
ما معروف تكون كم سنة؟
لكن الخبراء متوقعين الاعصار ده يستمر زي عشرة سنة..
هسه مروا أربعة..
فاضل ليكم ستة لو ربنا أحيانا..
ما عايزين نعملها ليكم تسعة طويلة..
العشرة كويسة معانا علشان بتشبه العُشرة..
نحن لولا العُشرة و الملح و الملاح كنا قبيل اديناكم ستة صفر..
لكن عارفنكم ما تتحملوا اكتر من كفين!
جضومكم مورمة..
قبيل المباراة قربت تتفرتق!!
مع انها بدون جمهور لكن فجأة كده ظهروا فيها ناس عايزين يصارعوا..
ديل دخلوا كيف؟ و صفتهم شنو؟
السؤال ده بنحولوا للاتحاد..
ما بنعصر عليهم في انتظار الاجابة بسرعة..
الاتحاد العليهو ما شوية..
هم ذاتهم عاملين صيوان بكاء تاني..
يا حليلهم..
وقفوا تلاتة من افضل نجومنا و فريقهم المدلل اتفطس برضو!!
القمة دي يحولوا فيها من ملعب لملعب خوفاً علي هلالهم و في الآخر ناس تيري جابوهو ضقلو يكركب..
لجنة التحكيم جابت افضل حكم هلالي عندها علشان يساعد و ناس طيفور حالفين يعلقوا الهلال من رجلينو في عراضات ملعبه!
قلت ليكم الاتحاد العليهو ما هين..
النخجيب و البكاء المدورات في نمرة اتنين بتسمع صوتهم من جنب قاعة الصداقة..
الحي وووب ده مدور في العرضة شمال و في نمرة اتنين..
المرحوم اتفرش في محلين..
ما كان في داعي للتكاليف و الصيوانات و الترامس الهنا و هناك..
نحن عارفين زيتكم في بيتكم..
مساكين هلالاب الاتحاد ما قادرين يقالدوا هلالاب النادي و يبكوا سوا..
الخجل حارمهم..
علشان كده قاسمين الفُراش و الرسائل بيناتهم بالنظرات..
يا حليلهم..
ذكروني نكتة المساطيل القرروا يقاطعوا شبكات الاتصال و يرجعوا لزمن الحمام الزاجل..
واحد فيهم رسل للتاني حمامة..
ده قدر ما فتش الحمامة دي ما لقي الرسالة!!
شال الحمامة و جاء لصاحبه و قال ليه ده شنو هسع؟
التاني قال ليه يعني قاصد ليك ما عندي رصيد أرجع لي..
يا حليل هلالاب الاتحاد رصيدهم كمل في دمار المريخ بلا فايدة..
قبيل قبضنا حمامة مزعمطة ماشه علي العرضة شمال..
مسكينة ما قادرة تتير..
تيري حماها الطيران..
خلاها مرترته..
علشان كده يا هلالاب افرشوا في حته واحدة..
الموضوع ايزي يا عزيزي..
ممكن تفرشوا في مزرعة برقو..
و بالمرة تستخدموا اذاعته و صحيفته في نشر البيانات..
البيانات مهمة في الفترة الجايه..
ضروري تحكوا و تفضفضوا عن الحاصل..
الكضمان ما كويس علشان صحتكم..
فضفضوا.. ابكوا.. اتنخجوا..
لسه فاضل ليكم ستة سنة معانا..
ما تقوموا تروحوا في يدنا سليقة من هسع!
انشروا بيانات..
وقفوا لينا تاني تلاتة لعيبة..
اعملوا أي حاجة الا السُكات..
البكاء بحرروه أهله..
و انتو سيد العارفين..
اربع سنة في الصيوان ما مرقتو..
لونكم بقي أبيض من ضل الصيوان..
نحن في خيمة الكتمة و الهجيج..
و انتو في صيوانكم وشكم يلعن قفاكم..
نجي لي اولادنا المشو الهلال ديل..
ياخ ديل الدرب راح ليهم عديل..
مساكين ناس الغربال بقوا يجدعوا في شارة الكابتنية من الزهج و القرف..
مسكين.. من هداف العرب بقي يجيب ليه هدف كل ستة شهور..
اما لون الدم فده حالته بقت حاله..
الجماعة كشفوه و اتعرفت قدراته..
الهلالاب اتخدعوا فيه و كانوا متخيلين انو نوير السودان..
ما كانوا عارفين انهم استبدلوا ملوص بالأملص منه..
لون الدم زي عمك الفخيم الفي النكتة..
ده كمان قال ليك طول في عرض..
تشوفوا داخل جوه الجلابية ما تقدر تقول بغم..
شنب و وجاهة و بسطة في الطول و الجسم..
المهم.. الزول الفخيم ده قاعد في مجلس النواب مُمثل لواحدة من دوائر الهامش..
رئيس البرلمان مُعجب جداً بالفخيم البقعد دائماً في آخر مقاعد و ما بتكلم و يجادل نهائياً..
يوم البرلمان مولع نقاشات بسبب رفع المرتبات و المشاركات مولعة..
فجأة كده الفخيم رفع يده..
رئيس البرلمان قاطع العضو البتكلم و قعده.. و طوالي منح الفرصة للفخيم..
زولنا مسك المايك و نفخه قائلاً (يا اخوانا البيبسي ده ما قاعد يصلنا هنا ورا)!
اها لون الدم ناس تيري كشحوا ليه البيبسي برضو..
خلوهو في الصقيعة..
الحمدلله الما بقي اسمه ابو سبعين..
كان لطشوهو سبعة..
الموضوع ده خطير جداً..
مباراة المريخ و الهلال فقدت نكهتها..
نفسياً كده بقينا نخش مباراة الهلال و نحن ضامنين النتيجة في جيبنا..
بظروف معقدة او غيرها فالمحصلة عندنا واحدة..
مباراة الهلال بقت عندنا من أسهل المباريات..
يا حليل الموردة و يا حليل الندية..
الممتاز بقي بلا طعم..
الاندية كلها تتلطش و قفاها يقمر عيش..
ألم أقل لكم أننا في عهد متواليات قادمة و سيطرة حمراء ستمتد طويلاً.
*نبضات متفرقة*
نحمد الله حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً علي هذا الانتصار البهيج.
نحمد الله الذي منحنا السعادة و أدامها علينا حين تجلي نجم السعد و أضاء ما حوله ليختفي نور التوابع.
و هنيئاً لشعب المريخ هذا الفوز الباهر الذي تحدي الظروف و أزاح الخطوب و قهر المستحيل.
*نبضة أخيرة*
كلك واري اللو..
تيري قابض الجو









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الريد كتل 



 محمد أبو العز
 دي ما ندية دي تكية
* الصفوة الكرام أسياد الرصة و ملوك المنصة،الراكزين في كل بقاع العالم بالأمس غاب رمضان و حضر البمبان !
* داخل إستاد الكاردينال تم التلاعب بالهلال في ظل غياب بخيت خميس كان تيري عريس .
* لم يحضر ود الرشيد فكان الإبداع ينشره عمار العنيد .
* دا العادي .
* لم نكن نحتاج لمباراة الأمس لنثبت تفوق المريخ،فالتاريخ يعرف تماماً إنجازاتنا و يحفظها عن ظهر قلب .
* غاب الحلواني في ليلة يفتقد فيها البدر لكن كان المريخ بمن حضر .
* سيف خفيف و حريف و مخيف .
* كلمناهم رفضوا الوصية !
* لا جديد يذكر في مباراة الأمس !
* نفس الحكاوي و نفس الفرح الأحمر .
* نفس الإنحياز السافر من التحكيم .
* إنتهت المباراة كسابقاتها بإنتصار مستحق لمن يستحق .
* إنتصر المريخ لأن هذا هو الطبيعي .
* فاز المريخ رغم أنف الإتحاد و لجانه المنحازة .
* خيب المريخ ظننا و كنا نتوقع أفضل من هذا الأداء و هذه النتيجة !
* لأنه الأفضل و الأحسن لذلك إنتصر .
* تيري الراكز مشكلة في كل المراكز .
* أحد الصفوة الكرام قال لي : ياخي تيري دا تاتشرات كائب الظل ما لحقتو يلحقو دفاع الهلال !
* جاب من الآخر .
* ود الزلط .
* تخصص في فتح الشوارع المغلقة .
* قال عشرين سنة !
* المريخ تمامة الكيف .
* لم يكن المريخ في يومه و إلا لما إنتهت المباراة بهدفين .
* لو تيري كان مركز شوية بس كان أحرز مازيمبية تاريخيه .
* كان هسه أبو عشرين بقى أبو خمسة وعشرين .
* وجد السيف خمسة فرص مضمونة كانت كفيلة بإلحاق هزيمة كبيرة بالمدعوم يحفظها التاريخ مدى الأزمان !
* ضاعت الكثير من الفرص التي كانت كفيلة بجلوس سيف وحيداً في قائمة هدافي الدوري !
* لكن يا سيف عافيين ليك التاكلوا ينفعك .
* للمعلومية  آخر مره فاز الهلال على المريخ لما كان حميدتي وكيل عريف !
* و يقولوا ليك ندية !
* دي ما ندية دي تكية !
* يا سلام على طيفور .
* عمار حفار .
* الولد بلعب الخانة زي ما بقول الكتاب و لا غلطة ماشاء الله عيني فيها لوح تلج .
* إلتحام إستخلاص إستلام تمرير كلو في السليم الله يحفظك و يغطي عليك .
* عمار إعصار .
* طيفور الخواجة الأسمر .
* كتب شاعر المريخ فاروق أبو حوه : مالك يا وصيف الليله ماخد صنّه .. بي غلب الزعيم ما ليك سنين تتمني .. طبق الحنه حار و معانا مافي محنه .. و يا صفر الوطن فيكَ إتمحنّا .
* الوصيف حالتو دي من زماااااان شديد .
* إتغيرت حكومات و أتت أخرى و الوصيف لسه خفيف !
* الدولار في الهاي واي و الوصيف كل يوم صفرو بكبر !
* توقعنا ماحدث لذلك حذرنا الأهالي و كبار السن بعدم التجول في محيط إستاد الكاردينال لأننا لا نضمن تصرفات أهل الوصيف .
* الغربال أتى بتصرف لم نشاهده أيام كان الغربال غربال قام برمي شارة الكابتنية !!
* من عاشر قوماً يا حمادة .
* حد يشعر بالسعادة يمشي يختار الهلال ؟!
* لا إشتغل الغربال و لا نجح لون الدم !
* المريخ يصنع النجوم .
* العاصمة منذ الأزل حمرا .
* حمرا عديييييل .
* توني بسم الله ما شاء الله .
* باص توني ضرب تلاته من دفاع الخصم.
* النيجيري ساحر .
* السحر الذي يمارسه النيجيري غير السحر بتاع فوزي المرضي .
* ينشر الإبداع و المتعة توني و عليك بزيد في جنوني الليلة .
* المريخ شديد حتى في غياب ود الرشيد .
* هلالابي مرتو قالت ليه نفسي في باسطة،قاليها أجيبها ليك من وين قالت ليهو في حلواني فتح جديد بس تقطع الزلط و انت جاي جيب لي معاك صابون تيري السائل،قالوا الجيران لغاية هسه ما عارفين سبب موتها شنو و هي كانت نصيحة تشرب مع النسوان قهوة الضهر !
* مع تيري للغسيل مافيش مستحيل .
* صابون تيري نقطتين فقط لإزالة الدهون .
* صابون الهنا .
* محمد المصطفى صبرت و نلت يا ولد .
* كان نجم بمعنى الكلمة و على قدر عالي من المسؤولية .
* نجح كلارك في منح الحارس اليافع محمد المصطفى شارة الكابتنية حتى يبعث فيه الثقة و يدفعه نحو التألق و الإبداع .
* شكراً يا كابتن .
* رغم إعجابي الشديد بالمعلق الكبير حاتم التاج و تفاؤلي به عندما يعلق على مباريات المريخ عندما كانت تنقل على شاشة الشروق إلا أنه وللمرة الأولى أعرف أن ميوله زرقاء فقد فقد أظهر شئ من الإنحياز عندما حصر لقاءات الفريقين فقط على الممتاز !!
* ليه كدا يا حتومه دا بحبك والله .
* أما حكم اللقاء فلم يستطيع أن يُخفي تحيزه و كان واضحاً منذ بداية المباراة و كانت صافرته تعمل حينما يلامس لاعبي المريخ احد لاعبي فريقه المدلل و لا تعمل عندما تتم تصفية احد لاعبي المريخ !!
* خجلت ليهو والله وهو يرفض إحتساب ضربة الجزاء !
* بلنتي أوضح من عين الشمس !
* رفضو بدون خجل !
* نفس سيناريوهات المواسم السابقة !
* غياب الضمير .
* إحتفال لاعبي المريخ من على المدرجات الجنوبية رسالة رد الجميل لجماهير المريخ الوفيه قال فيها اللاعبون : منو القال إنتو غياب الشعبي جنوب حاضر جوانا و أبداً ما غاب .
* تتذكروا الشخص ( سيد البنطلون ) الدخل الملعب في مباراة البمبان ؟
* المرة دي دخل الملعب بس كان لابس حزام !
* المرة الفاتت ما كان عارف يمسك نفسو و لا بنطلونوا .
* براك سويتا في روحك .
* المهندس محمد موسى ذلك المريخي الغيور لك التحية يا رجل و أنت تلقن ذلك المنحاز ( النقي ) و ضيفه درساً معتبراً .
* على قناة الملاعب أن تعمل بحيادية و عليها إحترام جماهير المريخ .
* كان عليهم أن يأتوا بشخص حيادي يقود الإستديو بدلاً من النقي المتعصب !
* كان ممكن ان يقود الإستديو التحليلي الأخ العزيز عمار ميرغني أبو راس شخص حيادي و لا يميل لفريق دون آخر رغم مريخيته شخص متمكن .
* لكن لابد لقناة المتاعب أن تظهر إنحيازها الواضح !
* والله تقول المريخ دا من إحدى دول الجوار !
* لكن جاء الرد من لاعبي المريخ في شوط المباراة الأول .
* لعب كلارك بتكتيك عالي جداً و إعتمد تكتيكه على لياقة لاعبي المريخ التي في قمتها و لم يخذله لاعبوه .
* أكد الإنجليزي لي كلارك، مدرب المريخ أن فريقه كان يستحق الفوز على الهلال بأربعة أو خمسة أهداف.
* راعينا حق الجيرة يا كوتش نحن السودانين طيبين خالص .
* أديلي يديك الفي مرادك .
* أما طبنجة كان دبابة عدييييل كدا الله ليك ياولد .
* المريخ هو سبب السعادة في البلد دي .
* كتب الشاعر الصفوة الحاج ساردية : مـزدانه النجـوم الليله زايده سماحه .. اوهام الهلال يانجمه كابحه جماحه .. في دارو الهلال ماسحاهو بالمساحه .. قاطعاهو اللسان الشغلو كلو فصاحه .
* ياخي انت لو ما مريخابي مفروض تخجل بس .
* مين غيرنا يعطي لهذا الشعب معنى ان يعيش و ينتصر .
* قطع القلب قبل الزلط .
* عرفتوهو ؟
* البشتكي من شارع الستين مقفول شارع الطيب عبد الرازق فاتح .
* أديلي واقف في الترس و حدس ما حدس .
* مساطب الريد كتل : نحن معاك وين ما تروح .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيابة الأموال العامة تصدر إعلان “متهم هارب” لقيادي بالإتحاد.






تفيد متابعات “#سبورتاق” بأن نيابة الأموال العامة وعملاً بالسلطات  المخولة لها وفقا للمادة “78” إجراءات جنائية لسنة “1991” نشرة “إعلان متهم  هارب” للقيادي السابق باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني “أسامة عطا المنان”.
وبحسب ما تحصل عليه “سبورتاق”، فإن النيابة أصدرت إعلاناً طالبت من  خلاله أمين المال السابق لإتحاد الكرة بتسليم نفسه لشرطة نيابة الأموال  العامة خلال أسبوع من نشر الإعلان منوهةً لإمكانية إتخاذ إجراءات قانونية  أخرى حال انقضى الأسبوع دون أن يقوم “أسامة عطا المنان” بتسليم نفسه.
وكان إتحاد الكرة بقيادة “د.كمال شداد” قد دون في وقتٍ سابق بلاغاً في  مواجهة أمين مال الإتحاد السابق على خلفية قضاياً مالية متعلقة باتحاد كرة  القدم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عادات وتقاليد 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طيفور الفنان نجم  النجوم  جبناه  ببلاش 

وسجلناه  غصبا  عن  عين  شداد


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سيف تيري ينضم لعائلة ابو التيمان
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ انضم اللاعب  سيف تيري الى عائلة ابو التيمان بعد احرازه لهدفين في شباك الهلال في  مباراة امس والتي يحلو لجماهير المريخ تسميتها او مناداتها منذ احراز  اللاعب دحدوح لهدفين في شباك الهلال وهي مباراة الشغب الشهيرة وتلتها  مباراة درع الانقاذ والتي احرز فيها العجب هدفين وتواصلت بدخول اللاعب  رمضان عجب واخيرا اللاعب سيف تيري وهي اشهر تسمية لجماهير المريخ تطلقها  على نجومها المفضلين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ليلة زعل فيها الغربال الكبير وفرح الصغير ..المريخ يهزم الهلال بهدفي تيري
 

 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ حقق المريخ  فوزا غاليا ومستحقا على الهلال بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما  مساء الاحد على ملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء نالهما اللاعب سيف تيري بهذه النتيجة  ارتقع المريخ بنقاطه الى 34 نقطة مستردا الصدارة من الهلال بالمواجهات  المباشرة
انتهي الشوط الاول من  مباراة القمة بين الهلال صاحب الارض والمريخ الضيف  بتقدم المريخ بهدفين دون مقابل نالهما اللاعب سيف تيري في الدقائق 16 و44  بعد مباراة مثيرة بين الطرفين
اصابة نمر وعودته
في الدقيقة الاول من المواجهة تعرض مدافع المريخ صلاح نمر للاصابة في لعبة  مشتركة مع اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن ليخرج للعلاج ويعود للمشاركة مع زملائه  اللاعبين
جس نبض ولكن 
حاول الهلال الوصول الى شباك المريخ مبكرا عبر عملية جس نبض من كرة طولية  للاعب والي الدين بوجبا للغربال لكن دفاع المريخ كان بالمرصاد ابعد الكرة  الى خارج الملعب رمية تماس ليحرم المريخ نده الهلال من التقدم مبكرا وخاصة  ان الهلال كان حينها يتقدم على المريخ في عدد النقاط بـــــــــــــ34 نقطة  للهلال مقابل 31 نقطة للمريخ ويريد الهلال الانقضاض على المريخ ووضعه تحت  الضغط النفسي لكن المريخ لعب بقوة وشراسة مع مهاجمي الهلال وحرمهم من  الوصول الى شباكه 
هدف اول لسيف تيري
تقدم المريخ عبر لاعبه سيف تيري من هفوة للاعب الطيب عبد الرازق ويخطف  اللاعب سيف تيري ويسدد في المرمي وبعدها الحارس ابوعشرين اكملها اللاعب سيف  تيري في المرمي هدف اول للمريخ في حدود الدقيقة 16 من الشوط الاول 
العاب الهلال تنشط
نشطت العاب الهلال عقب هدف المريخ وسيطر على الوسط وقاد له اللاعب الغربال  هجمات خطيرة على مرمي المريخ وينجح في الحصول على مخالفات لكنها لم تنفذ  بالصورة المثالية وكاد من احداها ان يعادل اللاعب الغربال النتيجة حينما  حول الكرة الى الشباك ابعدها الحارس محمد المصطفى الى ركلة زاوية
شجار وعنف
حدثت مشاجرة بين لاعبي الفريقين وخاصة بعد تدخل عنيف من اللاعب اديلي مع  فارس عبد الله ويتحول الملعب الى هرج ومرج داخل الملعب لكن تدخل الحكم اوقف  اللاعبين ويتم تهدئة الفريقين وينصرف اللاعبين الى اللعب .
هدف ثاني لسيف تيري
استغل اللاعب سيف تيري غياب التغطية الدفاعية واستفاد من كرة غكسية مثالية  من كرة هرب بها اللاعب توني اوجو والذي عكسها حولها اللاعب برأسية الى داخل  الشباك هدف ثاني للمريخ انتهي عليه الشوط الاول 
الشوط الثاني كان مثيرا وقويا بين الفريقين ومع بدايته كاد اللاعب عمار  طيفور ان يضيف الهدف الهدف الثالث للمريخ مستفيدا من تمريرة اللاعب سيف  تيري ويسدد في مرمي الحارس ابوعشرين لكن تسديدته تمر فوق العارضة وسط دهشة  المتابعين والفنيين 
خطورة هلالية وشراسة دفاعية للمريخ
كشر الهلال عن انيابه وقاد له اللاعب ابوعاقلة عبد الله هجمة مثالية وكمل  مع خط مرمي المريخ وارسل كرة خلفية كاد ان يقلص ابازر الفارق لكن تسديدته  تمر الى خارج الملعب ركلة زواية عبر اللاعب اديلي 
واصل الهلال هجماته على مرمي المريخ عبر الاطراف والعمق ويسدد له اللاعب  البديل الشعلة لكن الحارس محمد المصطفى كان بالمرصاد وابعد اخطر فرص الهلال  الى ركلة زاوية وسط دهشة المتابعين 
حاول المدربين ريكاردو ان يقلص الفارق بتحويل كفة اللعب من المتوازن الى  الهجوم الكاسح ويقابله مدرب المريخ لي كلارك بحذر دفاع واعتماد على الهجمات  المرتدة الخطيرة 
انقذ حارس الهلال ابوعشرين هدفين محققين في الدقيقة 17 من اللاعب سيف تيري  والثاني في الدقيقة 37 من عكسية اللاعب بكري المدينة التي حولها الى داخل  الملعب اكملها اللاعب ارنق الي خارج الملعب رمية تماس
الهلال يتخلي عن الحذر الدفاعي
تخلي الهلال في الدقائق الاخيرة من المباراة عن الحذر الدفاعي بعد ان شعر  بذهاب النقاط الى المريخ وليتجه الى الجوانب الهجومية لكن واجه الهلال  صرامة دفاعية للمريخ .
خروج الغربال
اجرى مدرب الهلال تعديلا بخروج الغربال ودخول ياسر مزمل من اجل تنشيط  الجوانب الهجومية الهلالية بعد مرور 40 دقيقة من الشوط الاول . وكان المريخ  قد اجري تعديلين بخروج اديلي ودخول اللاعب حمزة داؤد وخروج اللاعب الصاوي  ودخول بكري المدينة للسيطرة على وسط الملعب .
كلارك يقتل الريتم))
قتل مدرب المريخ في الدقائق الاخيرة المباراة واستطاع ان يحافظ على تقدم  المريخ بهدفين دون مقابل ليسترد المريخ الصدارة بعد التساوي مع الهلال قي  34 نقطة متفوقا بالمواجهات المباشرة بعد الفوز على الازرق بهدفي تيري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نصيب المريخ 8 لاعبين ..13 لاعبًا يخوضون الديربي لاول مرة
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ شهدت مباراة  ديربي النيلين السوداني رقم 49، المؤجلة عن الأسبوع الـ11 للدوري الممتاز  لكرة القدم، اليوم الأحد، مشاركة 13 لاعبا جديدا.

وقد كان نصيب المريخ من اللاعبين الجدد 8، بينما شارك من الهلال 5، كالتالي:

المريخ:

حارس المرمى أحمد المصطفى، الذي ارتدى شارة القيادة، الظهير الأيمن عبد  الرحمن كرنقو، الظهير الأيسر أحمد طبنجة، المدافع النيجيري إيدلي  أولاميليكان، ثنائي المحور وجدي عوض وعمار طيفور، المهاجم النيجيري توني  إيدجوماريجوي، المهاجم الشاب الجزولي نوح.

الهلال:

قلبا الدفاع محمد إرينق والطيب عبد الرازق، والي الدين بوجبا، عيد مقدم، لاعب الشباب أبا ذر عبد المنعم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ابوعشرين يخسر الرهان
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ خسر حارس الهلال ابوعشرين الرهان لزملاءه الهلال بعد ان اهتز شباكه بهدفين وكاد حارس الهلال قد وعد بنظافة شباك امام رفاق الامس.

*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 ابوعشرين يخسر الرهان


 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ خسر حارس الهلال ابوعشرين الرهان لزملاءه الهلال بعد ان اهتز شباكه بهدفين وكاد حارس الهلال قد وعد بنظافة شباك امام رفاق الامس.





الموهوم ده 
عامل فيها المنقذ
يعني الولد احرز الدوري مع المريخ وماشي ينقذ الهلال
مصدق نفسو . . وهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
بابكر سلك



تيري شيطان الجرة 




*سوداقال 
*أقصد سوداكال قال 
* مجرد مسألة وكت هزيمة الهلال
*سوداكال ده ثقيل خلاس 
*مما جانا ما عندو شغلة غير يغلب الهلال ويشيل الممتاز 
*يشيل الممتاز ويغلب الهلال 
*يغلب الهلال ويشيل الممتاز 
*دي شغلة شنو دي 
*ثقيل خلاس 
*المهم 
*روشا قال سوداكال استعان بالجن 
*قلت ليهو الجني الكبير اسمو تيري 
*تدقشو تقع 
*يدقشك تقع 
*وطلع تيري من الجرة 
*حاور ومره 
*وقال لابو عشرين كلو عشرة بي قون 
*يعني لو كان اسمو ابو خمسين يا محمد عبد الماجد 
*كان خمسة 
*كلو عشرة بقون 
*هلال شنو الداير  استعانة بالجن يا روشا 
*ما تفكوها في روحكم ساي
*ده حالتو بمدرب مغمور واستعداد علوق شدة وتسجيلات وهم ساي 
*بي ده كلو نغلب فيكم من زمن البشير 
*من زمن الحس كوعك 
*تعرف ياروشا 
*في زمن الديمقراطية ده ما بتضوقوا عافية 
*غايتو غسلة تيري أمس دي 
*حا تنضفكم من درن الدكتاتوريات 
*وغبار أمانة الهلال أقصد أمانة الشباب 
*نادي الحركة الوطنية ببدع في أجواء الديمقراطية والانعتاق 
*أما تيري 
*ولدي 
*بعرفو 
*وكلمتكم 
*أيام محنتو 
*قلت ليكم ولدنا نقيف معاهو 
*ده نجم دولي 
*حرام نخليهو يضيع نتاج تآمر فلول النظام السابق 
*محموعة كبيرة ما عجبها كلامي 
*قلت ليكم تيري ما بعمل الغلط 
*لكن أمس خذلني 
*قطع الزلط وعمل الغلط 
*ومش كده وبس 
*قطع الرحط كمان
*عافي منك ياشيطان الجرة 
*أيها الناس 
*كل احصائيات ناس روشا تحطمت 
*تشيلوا الممتاز كل خمس سنين مرة 
*أهو بنشيلو توالياً كمان ماشين على الرابع 
*ما بتغلبونا في الممتاز 
*وأهو ما قادرين نحسب خلال تلات سنين غلبناهم كم مرة من كترتها 
*ما بتغلبونا في استادنا 
*وأهو أمبارح قطع الزلط وقطع الرحط
*أيها الناس 
*عارفين أجمل حاجة في هذا النصر شنو؟
*أقول ليكم؟؟ 
*أجمل حاجة إنو محمد عبد الماجد حا يتحفنا بروائع عثمان حسين 
*وبالطريقة دي يا محمد عبد الماجد 
*إلا تمشي على الحقيبة بعد عثمان حسين 
*فريقكم ده أغاني عثمان حسين ما بتكفيهو 
*قال يستعين بالجن قال 
*عليكم الله كلام زي ده ما الجن ذاتو؟
*أيها الناس 
*لا أعتقد أن هناك مريخياً لم يسعده النصر في زمن الديمقراطية 
*فقط يجب أن نستثمر النصر في لم الشمل ووضع خارطة طريق عاقلة و(بالغانون)، نلتزم بها جميعاً
*لأنو قانون كهي مافي انتقال بالكل نهي 
*وحتى لا نصبح عثرة في طريق المريخ 
*يجب أن نتناسى ونعترف بأن المريخ للجميع وأن الرأي الآخر يجب أن نحترمه 
*فلا وصايا على الكيان 
*ولا تبعية لكيمان تعطل مسيرة الكيان 
*مبروك للمريخ والمريخاب 
*برغم أنه نصر على فريق ضعيف 
*بس نصر يسير في درب تحطيم احصائيات كتبوها ناس روشا في غفلة من الزمان 
*جوه إستادكم نحن أسيادكم 
*هتاف له مابعده
*سنعود 
*المهم
*قال ليك عمك هلالابي كبير في السن أمس قاعد في الشارع 
*قالوا ليهو إنت يا حاج ما ماشي البيت؟
*قال ليهم البوديني البيت شنو؟ الكهربا قاطعة والمويه قاطعه والمره قاطعة 
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*والينا 
*إذا الجاز بتصرفوه لعربيات النفايات بس قدام عينينا 
*البلد وسخانه ليه يا والينا؟؟؟؟

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال بلد مستهلكاتها أربعة طن، نفاياتها أربعين طن؟؟؟حيرتونا 
وإلى لقاء
سلك








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						تدوينة مثيرة لرئيس المريخ الفخري التازي 

  المريخ




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يقول أحمد التازي” مبروك لكلّ جماهير الزعيم على امتداد الكرة الأرضية، مريخ الشعب”.
ردّ الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ، أحمد التازي، على التصريحات التي أثيرت قبل مباراة القمّة التي جرت،الأحد، في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.



وقال  التازي في تدوينة على صفحته الرسمية، الأثنين، إنّ الإبداع عندما يكون  ممزوجًا بالشراسة وقوة الإرادة داخل أرض الملعب، فأعلم أنّ الزعيم حضور.
وأضاف” فوز ممهور بالقوة والثقة وممزوج بالغيرة على الشعار”.
وتابع” فوز نظف لا فيهو شق ولا طق خدمة يمين وعرق جبين”.



وأشار أحمد التازي إلى أنّ المريخ أغلق كلّ الطرق، مقدّمًا شكره للاعب سيف تيري.
وأردف” قالوا عن المريخ خصم شعاره أنّ يكسب بغض النظر عن الوسيلة، ولكنّ هيهات فكل الطرق مغلقة”.
وتابع” نعم صدقوا فأغلقوا كلّ الطرق ولكنّهم تناسوا إغلاق شباكهم”.
وأكمل” شكرًا تيري وشكرًا توني وشكرًا لجميع اللاعبين فقد هزمتم الخصوم والتحكيم”.
وهزم المريخ نظيره الهلال بهدفين دون ردٍ، ضمن الدورة الأولى للدوري  السوداني الممتاز، أحرزهما اللاعب سيف تيري، ليرفع رصيده إلى”34â€³.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجوم المريخ يتسلمون حافز الفوز على الهلال ورواتبهم من رئيس النادي




تسلم نجوم المريخ ظهر اليوم الإثنين حافز الفوز على الهلال في قمة الأحد كما تسلم اللاعبين رواتبهم، وكان رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال، قد وعد أمس بتحفيز اللاعبين عقب فوزهم المستحق على الهلال بهدفين دون مقابل، وقد قام المدير المالي للنادي الأستاذ عبدالحي العاقب بتسلم نجوم الأحمر حافز الفوز والرواتب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
أحمد محمد الحاج 




âک†âک†أحمر جميل عاجبني لونو 




â–،  الحمدلله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته، الحمدلله الكريم العليم الغفور الرّحيم، الحمدلله عدد ما كان وعدد مايكون وعدد الحركات والسّكون، الحمدلله حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه، الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله حتى يبلغ الحمد منتهاه.

â–،  جندل المريخ مضيّفه الهلال بهدفين نظيفين مع كامل الرأفة وكل الرحمة بعد أن تفنن تيري في إهدار الفرص السهلة أمام المرمى مكتفياً بلدغة وشبال في شباك إستاد الهلال.

â–،  تيري الناري يجرح ويداوي.

â–،  وطوني النجمة نادي الأمل الجوه عيونا شوق الشوق اتجدد تاني.

â–،  واصل النيجيري طوني رحلة تألّقه مع الأحمر وقدّم واحدة من أجمل مبارياته مع الفرقة الحمراء، صال وجال وفكك دفاع الهلال وصنع لسيف أجمل شبال.

â–،  أحمر لون الدم والنار حرر عقدة الدار وأنهى صيام عقدين من الزمان.

â–،  مباراة تفوّق خلالها الإنجليزي (لي كلارك) على برتغالي مورينهو طولاً وعرضاً بعد أن أظهر لاعبو المريخ إنضباطاً تكتيكياً مهولاً لم نشهده منذ سنوات طويلة.

â–،  أشرك كلارك أربعة لاعبين في الخط الخلفي وهم من اليسار إلى اليمين طبنجة – أديلي – نمر – كرنقو وثلاثي خط وسط مكوّن من وجدي والسماني وطيفور وأمامهم الثلاثي تيري والجزولي نوح والنيجيري طوني.

â–،  لعب المريخ بإنضباط تكتيكي كبير وترك الإستحواذ في الكثير من الأوقات لخصمه الأزرق ولكن دون فرص حقيقية تذكر معتمداً في ذات التوقيت على الهجمات المرتدة والضغط على دفاع الهلال للإستفادة من حالة إرتباك الثنائي أرنق والطيب عبد الرازق.

â–،  وبالفعل نجح تيري بعد الضغط على اللاعب الطيّب عبد الرازق من إستخلاص الكرة وإحراز هدف التقدّم للمريخ في الدقيقة (14).

â–،  النهج المذكور لم يكن وليد الصدفة لأن تيري كرر ذات الأمر في الدقيقة (27) بالضغط على مدافع الهلال وإستخلاص الكرة مجدداً وتمريرها للجزولي نوح الذي لم يوفّق في إستثمارها ليجدها النيجيري طوني الذي سددها بدوره بجوار القائم.

â–،  كلارك إعتمد على إغلاق مناطقه وعدم الإندفاع واعتمد على سرعة تيري ومهارة طوني وحيوية الجزولي في الضغط من الأمام على مدافعي الهلال.

â–،  هذا الرسم الفني أجهضه حكم الراية المتواضع (عمر سليمان) الذي احتسب تسللاً وهمياً على سيف تيري في الدقيقة (31) بعد ان تسلّم تيري الكرة من قبل خط المنتصف.

â–،  في الدقيقة (44) استفاد النيجيري طوني من إعتماد خط الدفاع الهلالي على مصيدة التسلل فأوهم مدافعي الهلال بتمرير الكرة للجزولي وتيري وقام باللحاق بها متوغلاً من جهة السموأل والطيب عبد الرازق من جديد ليرسل عرضية نموذجية لتيري الذي أودعها في مرمى أبو عشرين بكل سهولة ويسر وطيب خاطر.

â–،  في المقابل عانى المريخ في الحصّة الأولى من تحركات عيد مقدّم ومحمد عبد الرحمن على الجهة اليمنى للمريخ التي يلعب فيها عبد الرحمن كرنقو بسبب غياب المساندة الدفاعية من قبل السماني الصاوي.

â–،  تلك السلبية فطن لها الإنجليزي كلارك فألزم السماني في الحصّة الثانية بتدعيم الجانب الدفاعي أمام كرنقو وبالفعل أجاد السماني (دفاعياً) في الشوط الثاني.

â–،  النيجيري أديلي ونمر وطبنجة منحوا الحارس محمد مصطفى ثباتاً مقدراً بعد الإجادة الكبيرة في إستخلاص الكرات والضغط خارج المنطقة المحرمة ساعدهم في تلك الجزئية المحور العصري عمار طيفور اللاعب صاحب الإمكانيات المهولة.

â–،  إندفع الهلال بكلياته في شوط اللعب الثاني وإستغل كلارك الإندفاع المذكور خصوصاً عقب سحب البرتغالي (ريكاردو فورموسينيو) الثنائي الشغيل وأبو عاقلة ليشرك مكانهما نزار حامد وصلاح عادل فأفرغ منطقة مناورة الهلال ويتيح الفرصة للأحمر لبناء هجماته بكل هدوء.

â–،  اللعب في المساحات الخالية وخلف الأظهرة منح المريخ أكثر من إنفراد في الشوط الثاني ولو تأنّى تيري قليلاً في الفرص التي أتيحت له لإقتحم بوابة هدافي القمة في بطولة الممتاز من مرمى الهلال الجنوبي ولكن قدّر الله وما شاء فعل.

â–،  الملاحظة المهمة في المباراة هى إسناد المواجهة إلى الحكم القومي الضعيف والمتواضع (وليد الطيّب) الذي حاول تقديم أي شئ يذكر للهلال ولكنه عجز عن ذلك بسبب إنضباط لاعبي المريخ فاكتفي بعكس العديد من الحالات ووزّع الكثير من البطاقات على نجوم الأحمر.

â–،  نفس الكرة التي أنذر فيها عبد الرحمن كرنقو مع عيد مقدّم تغاضى عنها وليد الطيّب المتواضع من خطأ ارتكب مع طوني في كرة مرتدة.

â–،  هذا غير حالات الدعس والتدخلات العنيفة من الشغيل والسموأل وأبو عاقلة التي إكتفى خلاله قومي زمانه بشرف المتابعة فقط.

â–،  المريخ أنهى صيام دام لعشرين عاماً لأنه لم يحقق الفوز على الهلال بإستاده منذ العام 2001.

â–،  أنهى العقدة واعتلى الصدارة بجدارة وبدأ رحلة (الرابعة يا مريخ) في ليلة السيّاف تيري وطوني النجمة.

â–،  حولوها من إستاد الخرطوم خوفاً من عقدة شيخ الإستادات فأنهى تيري عقدة إستاد الهلال.

â–،  حصل الهلال على (عشر) ركنيات وخرج خاسراً ولم ينل المريخ أي ضربة ركنية وخرج منتصراً.

â–،  المدرسة الإنجليزية تتفوّق على نظيرتها البرتغالية بجدارة.

â–،  أجمل خبر : طوني يخطط شوارع العرضة شمال وتيري يضيئها.

â–،  أسعد خبر : ليفربول في دوري أبطال أوروبا الموسم القادم بعد فوزه على كريستال بالاس بثنائية وحصوله على المركز الثالث في جدولة ترتيب الدوري الإنجليزي.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: أحمران في القلب المريخ والليفر.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس ودالشريف




المريخ في القلب

** طبعا عادي جدا أن ينتصر المريخ على الهلال وقبل أن استرسل في ذلك لابد من وقفه مع كلام فارغ كتبه الطاهر يونس وهو للأسف نائب رئيس الهلال

** الطاهر كتب في صفحته على فيسبوك نأمل أن نوفق امام خصم شعاره أن ينتصر بغض النظر عن الوسيلة

** بربكم هل هذا كلام شخص مسئول وكمان نائب رئيس لواحد من أكبر أنديتنا ومعنى كلامه واضح لا يحتاج إلى تفسير ولا يمكن أن يصدر من أصغر مشجع هلالي.

** هي الظروف التي تاتي بامثال هؤلاء لقيادة نادي كبير مثل الهلال هذا الطاهر يونس يفترض أن يتقدم باستقالته بعد أن اتهمه إعلام الهلال بالسمسرة فيَ. تسجيل احد اللاعبين الأجانب وبدلا من الاستقالة يريد أن يقلل من شان المريخ

** أكدنا قبل مباراة امس ان المريخ أفضل من الهلال في خطوطه الثلاث وانتصاره مضمون في جيب الساعة وسخر البعض مما كتبنا ورد علينا البعض الآخر بالقول َ الميدان يا حميدان.

** وانتصر. المارد الأحمر بالفعل واكتفى بهدفين فقط كان من الممكن أن تكون خمسة أو ستة أهداف لو لا سؤ الطالع الذي لازم توني وسيف تيري

** سيف تيري قطع الظلط أمس بهدفين روعة في شباك الراكوبة ابوعشرين ناس الهلال مشو لدكتور شداد وقال ليهو المريخ ده قعد يغلبنا في استاد الخرطوم عليك الله حول لينا الكورة لاستادنا َ.

** قال ليهم جدا حولناها وتاني مشو ليهو قالوا ليهو رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت ما يلعبو قال ليهم جدا وتاني مشو قالو ليهو دايرن حكم ما مشهور ميولو زرقاء.

** قال ليهم مافي مشكلة. وثالث مشو ليهو قالو ليهو عايزين جمهور قال دي بس ما بقدر عليها لكن نحاول ندخل مية ميتين استجاب د شداد لكل طلباتهم وبرضو اتغلبو. وهتفت جماهير المريخ في استادكم نحن اسيادكم والعار العار جو الدار

**ََ انتصار المريخ على الهلال أصبح من البديهيات وفي مباراة امس تسيد الزعيم الملعب من الدقيقة الاولي وأحرز هدفين وغاب الفريق الخصم تماما الا من هجمات خجولة لم تشكل اي خطورة على مرمى الشبل محمد المصطفى والذي اجتاز التجربة بنجاح كبير

** وأدى بهدؤ وثبات. ولعب المدرب الانجليزي بتكتيك عالي وتفوق على ثمانية خواجات وقفوا على الخط وبرعو في شتم الحكم وفشلوا في مهمتهم

** وكنت قد أشرت في زاوية أمس الأول أن الانجليزي اشطر من البرتقالي كثير الثرثرة في الصحف وعلى مجلس الهلال ان يوفر الدولارات التي تذهب لهذا المدرب الفاشل ويعيده إلى بلاده ويستعين بمدرب وطني لإكمال بقية الموسم

** بس الانجليزي تأخر كثيرا في إدخال بكرى المدينة ولم يمنح الفرصة لعزام واظنه لم يكن موفقا في استبدال توني

** جماهير الهلال كانت تؤمل كثيرا في محمد عبدالرحمن لكنه فشل في إحراز هدف وتم استبداله في آخر ربع ساعة ولم يحترم شارة الكابتية وقام بقذفها على الأرض وبصورة تؤكد عدم رضائه عن الاستبدال

** العم نصرالدين الشغيل غادر بعد نهاية الشوط الأول وابوعاقلة أكثر من العك وتم استبداله وعيد مقدم مارس الهرجلة حتى تم استبداله ونزار لم يفعل شيئا بعد دخوله في الشوط الثاني

** حكم مباراة امس وليد الطيب صرف ضربة جزاء واضحة للمريخ ارتكبت مع تيري وكان قريبا جدا من الحدث وما قصر مع الهلال واحتسب له عدد من الضربات الحرة المباشرة بعضها لم تكن صحيحة ومن حسن حظه أن المباراة كانت بدون جمهور

** عمار طيفور لاعب وسط المريخ لعب مباراة كبيرة أمس ولم يتهيب التجربة وسيف تيري كان في قمة لياقته وأحرز هدفين روعة وعذب دفاع الخصم لكنه مارس الأنانية في كرة وصلته من بكرى المدينة هدف تجاه المرمى بدلا من التمرير لزميله المواجه للمرمى

**َ لن نهنئ المريخ على الانتصار على الهلال الهلكان لأن المسألة أصبحت عادية ولو التقى الفريقان بعد اسبوع سينتصر المريخ والله ظ¤ كانت مريحة لكن معليش المرة الجاية ان شاء الله

** الهلال بهذا الوضع المزري وفي وجود الاعمام الشغيل وفارس وسمؤال ونزار وعيد مقدم لن ينتصر على المريخ كدت اموت من الضحك ومدرب الهلال يدخل وليد الشعلة بديلا للغربال

** غدا يتصدر المريخ الدورة الأولى للدوري الممتاز بعد انتصاره على حي الوادي نيالا وصدارة حتى النهاية بل التعادل يكفيه ليجلس على الصدارة

** المريخ الان يبحث عن منافس خلاف الهلال يا شجرابي متواليات المريخ الثمانية على الهلال في الستينات ايام ماجد وابراهومة ستتكرر وحتى أمس وصلت ظ¤.. مش كده يا صديقي مأمون ابوشيبة

** هو الهلال ده كان معسكر في القاهرة ول كرتون كسلا يا قسم
 سلام على لجنة التطبيع الهلالية التي رصدت حوافز ضخمة في حالة الفوز

** وكانت ساعة النصر في اكتمال الهلال. ههههههه ال مساعد مورينو ال والله دي حقارة عديل كده يا ناس المريخ أربعة سنة الهلال مهزوم منكم عملتوها شينه يا تيري

** هيثم مصطفى شات القارورة ومحمد عبدالرحمن جدع شارة الكابتنية ولو في مجلس صارم يفترض يشطبو

** قلنا ليكم الهلال ما عندو خط هجوم ماسمعتو كلامنا هجوم احرز هدفين فقط في أكثر من ظ¢ظ  مباراة أفريقية وعربية ومباريات القاهرة أمام فرق الروابط ما محسوبة

** مهما كان لابد من تهنئة لمجلس المريخ على هذا الانتصار الباهر والتحية للمدرب الانجليزي وللاعبين الابطال وللجماهير الوفية

** في غياب ثمانية أساسيين المريخ انتصر ولم نشاهد ولا محترف اجنبي واحد في الهلال

** سأعود بإذن الله للحديث عن فريقي شباب المريخ وشباب الهلال

 نحول جسمو وشحوب لونو براك احسن تعال شوفو

& آخر دبوس & 

** ليه يا تيري تعمل كده تجهجه وصيف دنيانا بالشكل ده









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الهلال يدعو إلى اجتماعٍ وتغييرات مرتقبة 

  الهلال يدعو إلى اجتماع


 632 
 مشاركة 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
برئاسة رئيس اللجنة هشام السوباط.
أفادت تقارير مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ لجنة تطبيع نادي الهلال دعت إلى اجتماعٍ حدّد له، الثلاثاء.



وقالت المصادر لـ”باج نيوز، إنّ الاجتماع سيبحث الهزيمة الأخيرة التي تلقاها الهلال أمام المريخ في بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
وألمحت المصادر الموثوقة إلى أنّ اتّجاهًا برز في لجنة التطبيع بالنادي  لإجراء تعديلات واسعة في الجهاز الإداري، بجانب إقالة المدرب الوطني كمال  الشغيل.
وأشارت أنّ التعديلات قد تشمل دائرة الكرة والقطاع الرياضي.



والأحد، تلقى الهلال الهزيمة بهدفين دون مقابلٍ في الدورة الأولى للدوري السوداني الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن     تقرع     الاجراس؟






      حسن   محمد     حمد 



   أنها فسيولوجيا الأشياء...وبس!!




â–  شدوا لك ركب فوق مهرك الجماح
    يا أسد الكدادة الفارس  الجحجاح 

    السم النقوع الفي البدن  نتاح
   اعصار المفازة اللي العيون كتاح 
  عفن تحكيم ما بعيقك.. ان كتر وان راح..!!
â–  وانت ..انت..يا مريخ..يا شرفة التاريخ.. تتمايل مع عاشقك المتبتل(سيد خليفة)..وهو يرتجز فيك ما لم يقله احد من العالمين في غيرك.. اوووه يا احمر السودان .. فارس ام درمان الاشم.. ها انت تعبث بالهلال طريدتك الازلية و بذاكرتي المترنحة ..وتعيدني الي مقولة سيد خليفة عندما ذهب اهله الي مصر ليعيدونه الي السودان فقال لهم.. (النيل عندي هنا..ما ناقصني الا المريخ )..!!
â–  واضحك ايها السادة ..حتي ظن من معي ان ما قدمه .. المحارب الاحمر الباسل (عمار طيفور).. اطاش عقلي .. وانا اجتر خزعبلات الطاهر يونس .. الذي جهز شماعة زرقاء مهترئة (السحر والسحرة).. فعلاج السحر سهل ومتوفر ..ومجانا ايضا ..لكن اين السحر ؟؟.. فالمريخ هو نادى(القرآن).. وكل الدنيا تعرف جيدا .. من اين تندلع سحب(الدخان) الزرقاء واعترافات الساحر(المنصورى) الموثقة بقلم صديقي الازرق المتطرف(مبارك البلال) بالاولي والاخيرة بصحيفة(الدار) حااااضرة..وتهديدات نجم ومدرب واداري الهلال فوزى المرضي ..بالحريق والانطنة.. تقطع لسان كل افاك اثيم بلا رحمة .. المضحك اكثر هو ان الطاهر يونس (اكد) انهم بانفسهم قاموا (بعمل) رادع..معاكس ل(عمل)سوداكال..وان كل(الطرق مغلقة)...شفتوا كيف يفكر الهلالاب..هسي خاتيين هم علي الصفر ..ولا.. الصفر خاتي عليهم؟؟
â–  لا اظن ان الطاهر بونس .. يجهل ان المريخ يرفع شعاره منذ ان دخلناه ..(بالرحمن والقرآن .. مريخنا مصان).. هذا الشعار رفعناه امس ..صبيحة اللقاء ..لاننا نعلم ما الذي ينتظر نجومنا في ملعب الهلال .. وبكفي اننا لم نحقق اي فوز في دور المجموعات الماضي ..مع عدد مريع من الاصابات فاقت اصابات ريال مدريد القياسية في 4 مباريات فقط اجبرنا علي ادائها باستاد الهلال ..!! قالوا سحر قال ..للعلم السحر عمل شيطان ..والشيطان والسحر .. والقرآن لا يلتقيان ابدا ..ويكفي ذكر الرحمن ليبطل رجس الشيطان تماما ..يا نائب رئيس نادي الهلال ..الذي حشد من السحرة في طائرته لملاقاة الوداد في ذهاب نهائي الاندية.. اكتر من عدد نجومه .. كما قال د. شداد ..ولم يعد الا بهزيمة مدوية
â–  لكن ..نحن نعذرك يا يونس .. فالذي يحدث من المريخ .. سحر ..واكتر من سحر ..والله .. فريق يفتقد فريقه كله .. وبجلدكم زي دا ..(سحار امه ذاتا سحارة)والله صحي ..جبنا الغربال جلدناكم ..شلتوا الغربال (فشخناكم)..بابعشرين غسلناكم ..شلتوهو (عذبناكم).. بي العجب(هبدناكم) وقفتوا . عجب والرشيد وبخيت (ضربناكم)..بي عطا المنان (دقيناكم) ..بي شداد (فرمناكم) بي برمجة باني الفكهاني (غربلناكم)..بي تواطؤ ابوجبل (فسحناكم)..بي البرير(بربرناكم) بي اشرف(كردناكم)..بي السوباط (ثبطانكم)..اقول ليك حاجة ..يا اخي(سحر)..سحر شنو .. دا جن كلكي عدييييل ..والله ..قول ياخي .. والله لو محلك ..نقول اي شئ(اييييي شئئئئئئئ) والما عاجبو يخلي (البرهان) يستقيل ..وجد المريخ(ثقيل) و(عملتو بايخة) و(عملها ظاهرة).. (والله صحي)..!!
â– لكن ..بعيدا ..عن اللخو العزيز ود يونس ..دعونا نتحدث عن القراءة الفنية للمباراة .. لكي نزيد مساحة الضحك علي عقلية نائب السوباط.. كلكم تابعتم ما ذكرناه عدة مرات في عدد من القنوات اخرها المسرح الرياضي مع العزيز ايمن حسب الرسول ..بمداخلة من الصديق الاثير د. عمر النقي.. ان الفارق بين كشف الاحمر والهلال سيبقي ضوئيا لعدة سنوات..وكلكم قرأتم ذات العبارة امس في الاجراس صحيفة (المدنية) الالكترونية..!!
â–  لقد شقي رجالات المريخ في تنضيد الكشف الاحمر ..طوال عقد من الزمان ..ونجحوا في رفد الكشف بافضل المواهب .. من كل الاندية وعلي راسها .. هلال الطاهر يونس نائب السوباط..(في روحو).. ولذا يصعب جدا ..ان لم يستحيل ان يصمد الهلال ..باسلحته المعلومة (المحرمة) في الصمود امام هذه الفوارق الشاسعة ..علي المدى الزمني القريب..بحول الله تعالي!!
â– كتبنا امس ما ظللنا نؤكده في الفضائيات والاذاعات الزرقاء والمحايدة ..ان الفارق ليس واحدا ..فدفاع المريخ يمثل ترسانة فولاذ ..يقودها الضكر صلاح افضل واشرس ليبرو افريقي الان ..واظنكم رايتم نمر المغارة الاسمر ..شفتو يا الطاهر يونس ولا..ما شفتو ..ساحر ولا.. ما ساحر ..؟؟
â–  بجانب اديلي..(العديل).. وطبنجة..ياخي دا مدفع مكسيم.. والله..وكرنقو....هذه الترسانة مقابل..الاخوة عبدالرزاكوف .. سموال اخو الحكم وفارس وارنق..معقووووولة..؟؟ يذكر القراء تحفظي الصريح علي (منجد)..لكن المستر كلارك .. مع الشاطر جدا(يماني) استمعا الينا واشركوا(محمد مصطفي)..وكفي يا(سماعين)..ولذا كان اكتر من طبيعي ان يلعب هلال فورمسينو او(فورموست) للحول ولا نرى (طحينا)..
â–  قلت لايمن ..علي الهواء .. ان المريخ لم يخسر في وجود جمال ابوعنجة حتي من الاهلي والترجي في زروة امجادهما الا بالتحكيم ..وفي وسط المريخ الان..عمار طيفور ..الفوتوكوبي الاصل من جمال ابوعنجة .. واظنكم تابعتم معنا كيف كان تاثير المحارب الفارس كيغان في كل لمسة وحركة وافتكاك من العملاق طيفور ..و وجدي ونوح ..والسماني ..بينما كان ذكاء وديناميكية الدبابة النيجيرية طوني..اثر بالغ في تكسير كل الدفاعات الزرقاء في كل طلعة ..
â–  امس اثبت سيف (طيري يا طيارة)..اننا نتحدث بمعرفة اتت بالممارسة الحقيقية والصقل والدراسة لكرة القدم والحمد لله .. ونحن نؤكد ان الغربال سيفشل في الهلال ...بينما لن يفشل تيري في المريخ ..كما ان مصير ابعشرين لن يختلف عن مصير جمال سالم .. فهل خالف الواقع قرائتنا باي حال..؟؟ الحمد لله جل وعلا ..وسبحانك لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم ..
â–  ببساطة شديدة .. الغربال لاعب 30 ياردة..لا تزيد خطورته قبلها عن الصفر ..بمعني انه يحتاج لعمل الفرقة كلها قبل مساحته هذه ..بينما تيري يمتلك 80% من الحلول التي يحتاجها لهز الشباك..وقد كان ..ولولا سوء الطالع ..و(اغلاق لجنة الطاهر يونس) كان عدد اهدافه وصل نصف الدستة ..!!

         آخر     الاجراس
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 الحكم دا ..سمع بالموت والقبر؟
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

â–  كان الكوتشينغ في المريخ ذكيا جدا ..وهو يتعامل مع مباراة يدخلها وهو مقصقص الاجنحة بفعل لجان اتحاد .. مجبر علي تسديد فاتورة اموال كردنة .. لو تقوم القيامة هسي..!!
â–  النتيجة الحقيقية للمباراة 8/صفر..بخلاف ضربة الجزاء التي حلف الحكم البلاضمير ..وليد الطيب الا يحتسبها لو تم قتل سيف فيها بساطور ..وبخلاف طرد سموال اخو (زميله) الذي صفع لاعب المريخ امامه وطرد اللاعب الذي (وطأ) لاعب المريخ وهو علي الارض علي عينك يا حقير ..!!
â–  ترى بعيدا ..عن قيم الرجولة .. والعدالة ..واخلاق اولاد الناس السودانيين المعروفة .. هل سمع هذا الحكم وليد ..بالموت ..و بعذاب القبر ..وان شداد وباني والطاهر يونس لن ينفعونه لو هسي بس ..جاتو كورونا ..؟؟؟
â–  انتصار احمر مبهر ..يؤكد ان المريخ كسب مدربا شاطرا .. يعرف كيف يعجم عيدانه ..لكن الاهم ..انني اجد نفسي فخور جدا ..بذكاء الزميل النابه (ايمن يماني)..برافووووو ايمن .. تستاهل يا رائع..!!
â–  مصطفي لعب مباراة ممتازة ابطل عدة معكوسات وخرج في توقيتات بالغة الدقة .. وانسانا هاجس جلطات المرمي .. يستحق منحه كل الفرصة المطلوبة لاكتساب الثقة الكاملة بالنفس..
â– دفاع فولاذي ..تصدي لكل فساد الصافرة  الوضيعة .. قبل طلعات الهلال اليائسة ..بصلابة وصبر وثبات يشبه سلالة كمال ع الغني والقوز وكاوندا والتقر..
â–  الوسط كان تمساح الدميرة الذي ابتلع وسط وهجوم الهلال .. وقام (بتكسير) تكتلات وسط ودفاعات الازرق بكل سهولة كل ما احتاج لذلك ..
â–  طيفور ..العملاق ..فوتوكوبي الفارس ابوعنجة ..يحفظك الله يا ولد..وكمان طوني (الدبابة) الحمراء الخطيرة ..قلت لي اخوك حكم يا السموال..؟؟
â– اما ..تيري ..فهو ..هو .. فرتاق حافلن ملاي سروجن دم .. عرفت ليه يا النقي ..قلت ليك ليست ثمة مقارنة بين سيف والغربال علي الاطلاق...ولا نشرح تاني ؟
â– الفوز المؤزر ..نهديه لكل فقداء القبيلة الحمراء ..ولروابط النريخ بالخليج علي دعمهم المتواتر لعشقهم الازلي ..ولبروف مهدي عيسي ولصديقي الاحمر المخلص عبدالله الشايقي ..طلمبة اللعوتة..ولصديقي خالد عباس الرياض..ولقروب (بالقرآن مريخنا  مصان) الذين يحصنون المريخ من النفاثات في العقد بالقرآن .. يا ود يونس ..شفت كيف.. تعال نعلمك..اصلك نائب (السوباط ولدنا) ..!!
â–  بكرة ..نواصل ..بحول الله جل وعلا
        جرس  خاص  
~~~~~~~~~~~
â– اقبح صور نكران الجميل ان يرمي الاعمي (عصاته) التي حملته العمر كله في النار ..لحظة ان يبصر









*

----------

